# Feuerprobe, i mags net



## NurNeEule (18. November 2014)

Ich muss mal abranten.

Diese Probesache hab ich in Pandaland schon nicht gemocht und gelassen, und nun muss man die machen was mich garnicht begeistert.

Am Wochenende versucht und knapp am Kasper vorbeigeschramt 

Warum lässt man die Leute nicht bei learning bei doing machen wie bei normal Inis auch ?

 

Und spätestens nach paar runs Hero hat man doch wieder soviel Equip besser das doch dann alle Movementsfails wieder egal sind 

Gerade bei Normal wieder erlebt, zuerst knackig, dann ganz schnell easy farmen...


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2014)

Warum lässt man die Leute nicht bei learning bei doing machen wie bei normal Inis auch ?
 

Weil 5er Hcs wieder schwerer als in Pandaria sind (sie sind schwerer als der LfR und es gibt Fähigkeiten, da bedeutet ein Treffer oder ein durchbrechender Add den sicheren Gruppentod) - und der LfG 5 einander unbekannte Spieler zusammenwirft, von denen jeder ein Mindesmaß an Klassen- und Rollenbeherrschung haben sollte, sonst gibt es nämlich nur Wut und Tränen

 

Wenn du "learning by doing" haben willst, steht es dir selbstverständlich frei, eine Gruppe selbst "von Hand" zu bauen und dann ohne das Gruppensuchetool in die Instanz zu gehen - das geht nämlich ohne Feuerprobe


----------



## Mondenkynd (18. November 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, wer Feuerprobe Silber nicht schafft, macht irgendwas grundlegendes falsch. Gold kann ich verstehen, aber Silber ist pillepalle.


----------



## Veshrae (18. November 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, wer Feuerprobe Silber nicht schafft, macht irgendwas grundlegendes falsch. Gold kann ich verstehen, aber Silber ist pillepalle.

 

Sogar Gold ist afk-faceroll <:


----------



## KilJael (18. November 2014)

Warum lässt man die Leute nicht bei learning bei doing machen wie bei normal Inis auch  
Weil man das seit Mitte WotLK getan hat, dadurch wurden Leute gezogen welche nicht mal nen Gegner kicken konnten und es ging vielen gehörig gegen den Strich Leute ziehen zu müssen, welche einfach keinen Einsatz bringen und die typische "Aber ich zahl ja auch, da darf ich auch alles haben" Schiene fahren. Solltest du wirklich Probleme mit Silber haben, dann solltest du dir deine Skills durchlesen oder dir Grundlegend Gedanken machen ob die Klasse wirklich etwas für dich ist.


----------



## madmurdock (18. November 2014)

Zählt eigentlich der Pandaria Erfolg hier? Bin noch net 100 und zumindest bei Pandaria brauchte man komplettes 5er Hero Equip für ilvl 463.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. November 2014)

Zählt eigentlich der Pandaria Erfolg hier? Bin noch net 100 und zumindest bei Pandaria brauchte man komplettes 5er Hero Equip für ilvl 463.

Nein, der zählt nicht.


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2014)

Ich spiele zwar kein Wow, kenne daher diese Feuerprobe selbst nicht aber man hört ja aus allen Quellen (auch buffed cast) dass es ziemlich simpel sein soll.

Insofern würde ich mir da schon Gedanken machen wenn ich da faile.


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. November 2014)

Ich finde es gut das man nun erst mal ein wenig an seinem Char "arbeiten" muss um in

Heros gelassen zu werden.

 

Es war wirklich unerträglich, teilweise habe ich 70% des Schadens gemacht und die

anderen haben sich ziehen lassen.

 

Wer Silber nicht schafft sollte einfach noch etwas am Equip machen oder seine Klasse

spielen lernen. Ganz einfach.

 

Und ich finde es gut das die Heroischen Instanzen wieder schwerer sind. Leider wird

das eh wieder geändert....wie oft ich das schon geschrieben habe... 

 

Also entweder Char verbessern, abwarten ---- oder mit dem Equip zufrieden sein das

man hat. Ist ja auch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## NurNeEule (18. November 2014)

Brauch man die Feuerprobe auch für LFR ?

Weil ich habe die letzten 2 Tage durch 100ter bereich komplett durchquesten und normal inis GS 616 erreicht,

lfr ist aber dennoch nicht möglich, nicht mehr mit der aussage "min 615"  sondern "nicht möglich" nun.

(Die silberne Probe hatte ich am WE bei GS 605 versucht, und in phase 8 mit "EINEM Char nicht tod" gefailed X) )


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2014)

Zählt eigentlich der Pandaria Erfolg hier? Bin noch net 100 und zumindest bei Pandaria brauchte man komplettes 5er Hero Equip für ilvl 463.

 

 

Der Erfolg zählt nicht und das Itemlevel ist nun egal, die Mobs in der Feuerprobe skalieren jetzt mit deiner Ausrüstung mit

 

 

 

 


Brauch man die Feuerprobe auch für LFR ?

 

 

Nein, braucht man nicht

 

 


 

lfr ist aber dennoch nicht möglich, nicht mehr mit der aussage "min 615"  sondern "nicht möglich" nun.

(Die silberne Probe hatte ich am WE bei GS 605 versucht, und in phase 8 mit "EINEM Char nicht tod" gefailed X) )

 

Das könnte wohl daran liegen, dass die Raids noch überhaupt nicht offen sind  - Normal und Heroisch öffnen am 3.12. erstmals, der erste Flügel LfR und Mythic eine (oder waren eszwei?) Wochen später

 

Edit:

 

Flügel 1 (3 Bosse - Kargath Messerfaust, Der Schächter, Farnspore) von Hochfels öffnet am 10.12. - Flügel 2 (3 Bosse - Tectus, Ogronzwillinge, Ko'ragh) am 17.10. - Flügel 3 (1 Boss - Kaiser Mar'gok) nach den Feiertagen am 07.01.2015. - der zweite Raid dieses ersten Raidtiers von Warlord of Draenor, die Scharzfelsgießerei (in Summe 10 Bosse auf 4 Flügel), öffnet Anfang Februar den ersten Flügel


----------



## NurNeEule (18. November 2014)

Das könnte wohl daran liegen, dass die Raids noch überhaupt nicht offen sind  - Normal und Heroisch öffnen am 3.12. erstmals, der erste Flügel LfR und Mythic eine (oder waren eszwei?) Wochen später

 

Autsch.... mein Info Fail ;D

Danke für die Info ^^


----------



## Merikur (19. November 2014)

Ich finde Feuerprobe im Prinzip gut aber natürlich muss man auch sagen, normalerweise müsste es besser abgestimmt sein auf die einzelnen Klassen. Manche Klassen haben hier nämlich echte Vorteile aber ich sag auch das jede Klasse es auf Silber schaffen kann bei Gold ist es wieder eine andere Sache aber auch machbar mit ein bisschen Skill.


----------



## NurNeEule (19. November 2014)

Eule gehört ja wohl da eher zu der Looserklasse laut dem Video.

Ich werde es wohl nochmal als Baum versuchen, weil ich in inis eh mitlerweile lieber Heile als Haue.

Weis jemand wie Baum gegenüber den anderen Heiler klasse in der Feuerprobe abschneidet ?


----------



## cataboom (19. November 2014)

Weil 5er Hcs wieder schwerer als in Pandaria sind  
 

Ich hau mich weg. was sollen die sein? Schwerer? Das empfinde ich aber absolut nicht so.


----------



## Annovella (19. November 2014)

Die Feuerprobe dauert mit Anreisen und Abschließen von Silber unabhängig von Ausrüstung, Klasse und Skillung, keine 15 Minuten.

Du möchtest Learning by doing? Dann mach es - in der Feuerprobe. Wenn du die Feuerprobe nicht (im ersten Ansatz) schaffst, solltest du auch nicht in eine HC-Instanz reingehen. Und ja, sie sind deutlich schwerer, als man aus den letzten Jahren gewohnt ist. Und nein, ich bin kein arroganter "Vollpro", der die Feuerprobe einfach nur zu leicht einschätzt, sie ist tatsächlich schlichtweg einfach.


----------



## pampam (19. November 2014)

Eule gehört ja wohl da eher zu der Looserklasse laut dem Video.

Ich werde es wohl nochmal als Baum versuchen, weil ich in inis eh mitlerweile lieber Heile als Haue.

Weis jemand wie Baum gegenüber den anderen Heiler klasse in der Feuerprobe abschneidet ?

 

Hab die Probe als Diszi gemacht und Silber ist so oder so ohne großen Aufwand möglich (da war in den normalen Instanzen schon mehr Stress), daher würde ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen 

 

Mich selbst hat es zwar auch etwas genervt, dass man die Feuerprobe machen MUSS, aber ein Fehler ist es generell nicht, die Leute auf Hero vorzubereiten. Außerdem dürfte sie auch gern noch etwas schwerer sein, damit die wirkung als "Sieb" nicht verfehlt wird...


----------



## Derulu (19. November 2014)

Ich hau mich weg. was sollen die sein? Schwerer? Das empfinde ich aber absolut nicht so.



Ich sagte nicht "schwer", sondern " schwerer als die in Pandaria"...


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. November 2014)

Würde die Feuerprobe das tun, wofür sie eigentlich da ist, könnte ich den Thread sogar halbwegs nachvollziehen.


----------



## NurNeEule (20. November 2014)

Gestern hatte ich nen Druiden mal auf Ally Seite mit 90 gestartet, Go-to-90-feature des Addon genutzt,

und Sterne gezündet, und mich gewundert warum das halbe Land sauer angerannt kam  

 

Dabei wurde mir bewust das ich bei meinem Hauptchar die Glyph  für "Sternenregen nur auf gedottete Ziele" eingebaut habe,

was gerade bei den klein Mobs in den Probe, einen belastet diese alle erstmal mal anzuschiessen zu müssen,

statt per Sterne mit einem Tastendruck, wegzublasen.

Wenn das entfernen der Glyphe es nun besser/einfacher machen würde, wäre das allerdings zum Lachen 

Weil  ohne diese Glyphe in eine Ini zu gehen, bedeutet die Sterne, die richtig wumms machen nicht einsetzen zu können,

weil man sonst immer die halbe Ini pullt 

 

Mal schauen wenn ich wieder den nerv zu habe, es mal testen.


----------



## NurNeEule (20. November 2014)

Ich sagte nicht "schwer", sondern " schwerer als die in Pandaria"...

Die Pandaria Normals waren richtig gut Stress, als man dann aber Hero konnte,

war das Gefühlt echt einfacher und nach ner handvoll Runden mit eqip drops schon Heros auf Farmstatus.

Das war sehr Aufffällig


----------



## Senzua (20. November 2014)

Moin,

 

ich hab gestern Bronze mit null Problemen geschafft .... Bin dann in die Silber Challenge ...

Gut, die ersten 7 Wellen OHNE Probleme und OHNE irgendwelche CDs ....

8Welle kommt ... ich denke mir ok, geht klar, sollte kein Problem rein... Auf einmal kriege ich so massiven Schaden rein der trotz CDs zünden und Co. nicht "gegenheilbar" ist ... Zack - Beendet.

 

Ich spiel Paladin, Itemlvl 606 ... Vllt brauch ich einfach noch 1-2 Teilchen .... Mich ärgerts nur das ich immer kurz vorm Ende verrecke.

 

Bin dann ja mal auf Gold gespannt (brauch man das auch irgendwo für?)

 

Gruß,

Alex

 

P.s. Denke viele Leute haben einfach für Silber schon "überequippt"... Lootglück, zu viel Gold, alle Berufe schon ausgenutzt... - Denke dann wird es halt sehr einfach ... ;-)


----------



## KodiakderBär (20. November 2014)

defenetiv kann man sich für die feuerprobe NICHT überequippen da die ausrüstung für alle immer auf ein bestimmtes gs gestellt wird


----------



## Derulu (20. November 2014)

da die ausrüstung für alle immer auf ein bestimmtes gs gestellt wird 
 

Nein, so war das in MoP...in WoD ist es so, dass nicht mehr du auf eine Grenze runter sklaiert wirst, sondern die Gegner auf dein Itemlevel skaliert werden...der erste Teilstaz stimmt trotzdem


----------



## DeadAngel (20. November 2014)

Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich 0815 Lollipop Jäger spiele, aber ich bin bei der Prüfung einfach nur so durchgepflückt und das damals noch mit SV. Will gar nicht wissen was jetzt passiert mit MM


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. November 2014)

defenetiv kann man sich für die feuerprobe NICHT überequippen da die ausrüstung für alle immer auf ein bestimmtes gs gestellt wird

 


 

Nein, so war das in MoP...in WoD ist es so, dass nicht mehr du auf eine Grenze runter sklaiert wirst, sondern die Gegner auf dein Itemlevel skaliert werden...der erste Teilstaz stimmt trotzdem

 

Equip macht definitiv einen RIESEN Unterschied. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob die Gegner durch dein besseres Equip stärker werden oder nicht. Aktuell können die Synergien noch gar nicht greifen, da man nicht auf entsprechende Werte kommen kann.

Im Vergleich zu Level 90 spielt sich mein Krieger aktuell wie ein Dreirad mit Plattfuß. Auf 90 war er noch ne Hayabusa und die 100er Feuerprobe wäre mit 90 sogar noch leichter gewesen als mit dem 100er Dreirad.


----------



## Ariadnae (20. November 2014)

Bin gestern level 100 geworden und hab mich gleich zur Feuerprobe angemeldet, hab keine Probleme gehabt. Beide hab ich im ersten Anlauf geschafft.

bei Silber ist es halt wichtig, nicht in den Feuerflächen von den Flammenrufern zu stehen. Viel Schaden nimmt es raus, wenn diese unterbricht. Außerdem machen die Aqualyten einen fiesen Debuff, der unterbrochen werden muss.

Die ersten 3 bis 4 Wellen sind einfach zu heilen, da kann man Mana sparen, erst danach wirds etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Senzua (21. November 2014)

Nachtrag:

 

bin jetzt von 606 auf 616 aufgestiegen und siehe da - NULL Probleme :-)


----------



## Nexilein (22. November 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie die Skalierung im Detail funktioniert.

Ich habe gestern Level 100 erreicht und mit iLvl 575 Silber geschafft; allerdings war das durchaus herausfordernd.

Im offiziellen Forum habe ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen, dass die Feuerprobe ungefähr auf iLvl 615 ausgelegt ist; allerdings muss das nicht zwingend mit der Skalierung zu tun haben: schon alleine Crit und Haste haben teilweiße erheblichen Einfluss, z.b. auf Procs. Da sind dann 5% weniger von einem Stat ganz schnell mal 15% weniger DPS.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2014)

Also es ist wie die alte feuerprobe 

 

Manche Klassen machen Silber afk während sie tv schauen und für andere klassen ist silber schon wie gold


----------



## pampam (22. November 2014)

Hab eben mal mit meinem Diszi-Priester die Feuerprobe Gold (Heilung) gemacht. Herausfordernd, aber ohne großen Stress machbar.

Die DD-Probe (Silber) war als Shadow auch überhaupt kein Problem, ich kann daher nicht nachvollziehen, warum man die nicht schaffen sollte.


----------



## mumit (22. November 2014)

Also ich hab silber dd was eigendlich schon zu einfach war hatte das schon beides mit gs 588 gemacht mit meinen schami als heal sah die sache schon anders aus stand die letzten beiden runden ohne mana da biss mir echt die zähne aus.

Wobei ich sagen muss als heal musste ich 22k hps haben um es überhaupt zu schaffen das war auch schon so ein witz ...

Aber als tank dann war es die krönung ich musste erst gs 613 farmen das ich überhaupt dort überleben konnte da dieser bescheuerte npc heiler bei denn letzten zwei runden die heilung fast sozusagen einstellt und sei das nicht genug beschwert er sich über meine ausrüstung wenn ich sterbe. 

Ich hatte als tank insgesammt 8.9k hps fahren müssen um das ganze zu überleben und dachte wtf wollen die mich verarschen das brauch ich doch nicht mal in inis 

Und warum zum teufel muss ich als tank für dort drin gs 613 haben um es überhaupt zu überleben als dd oder heal brauch ich ja auch kein höheren gs nur der tank ist offentsichtlich der einziege der nen hohen gs braucht da der heiler einfach zu faul ist am schluss die heilung einen zu geben und selbst mit allen cds was bei 85% schadensveringung ist schlug es einmal fehl ....


----------



## Aun (23. November 2014)

die feuerprobe ist je nach klasse und spec nicht wirklich freeloot, wie schon beschrieben. ich hatte mit meinem destrulok auf silber gut zu kämpfen.

sicher ist es für einige klassen/specs net einfach und umgekehrt (alá was soll der scheiß). aber MMN ist es ne skillfrage.

wenn ich nicht die skills nutze, die ich habe, um zu bestehen und versage ist das mein problem und ich sollte mich mit meiner klasse beschäftigen...oder umskillen...oder wow löschen...oder ne interne gruppe suchen...oder,oder,oder....

dieses gejammere wird langsam zur pest


----------



## hockomat (23. November 2014)

Also bis Silber wars mitm Frost Dk und Blood für Tank und DD easy Gold hab ich erst heute gechaft mit nem itlvl von 636 da war das auch ganz locker


----------



## Dagonzo (24. November 2014)

Naja dafür ist die Feuerprobe halt auch da. Wenn man das nicht schafft, dann hat man entweder ein zu schwaches Equip oder zu wenig Ahnung wie man seine Klasse spielen muss. In beiden Fällen haben solche Spieler dann in Raids auch rein gar nichts zu suchen.

Aber selbst wenn man es schafft, ist man natürlich auch nicht automatisch für Raids geeignet. Das musste ich bei einigen Spielern leider schon feststellen. Vielleicht sollte man da noch einen Platin- und Diamant-Status als zusätzliche Schwierigkeitsgrade einführen, um die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Dabei sollte vielleicht nicht der Schaden bzw. die Heilung in Vordergrund stehen, sondern das Movement. Bei manchen fehlt einfach das Reaktionsvermögen bzw. die Übersicht was als nächstes zu machen ist. So was fehlt mir bei der jetzigen Feuerprobe. Schaden machen kann ja (fast) jeder


----------



## NurNeEule (24. November 2014)

Am WE die Feuerprobe Silber als Heil Druide gemacht, man muss sich konzentrieren + nervoes,

aber wenn man heil-dotten Heilen zum Manasparen hinbekommt, ist alles eindeutig weit einfacher als mit Schadens Eule.

 

Bin jetzt zufrieden, da ich eh mitlerweile eh weit lieber Heile in Inis als Schaden machen.

 

Und was sich bewahreitete, Heros sind knackig, teils WTF, aber skaliert stark mit dem Equip und Gruppe.

Bei manchen Gruppen fragt man sich warum man als Heiler überhaupt dabei ist,

und klopft ungläubig an den Bildschirm weil alle Lebensbalken bei 100% kleben.

Bei anderen Gruppen, gleiche ini, gleicher boss, bekommt man den Kasper beim Heilen und alle sterben dennoch o.o

 

Die Heros sind auf jeden fall schick, und schade zu verpassen weil an ne doofe dröge prüfung nocht packt.

Weil die richtige Show lernt man beim doing IN der Hero Ini, dann gibt es halt mal nen Wipe weil man alle Gemeinheiten des Bosses noch nicht kannte,

bzw sich erst drauf einstellen muss.

 

Was die Mitspieler lernen sollten und NICHT in der Probe gelernt wird...

 

*Last den Heiler sein Mana wieder füllen bevor ihr Weiterpullt x.x*

 

Früher war das Standart das der Tank erst bei vollem Manabalken des Heiler weitergeht, jetzt rennen alle schon in die nächste Mob Gruppe, wären der Heiler noch um die Ecke davor am Aufladen ist.


----------



## Virikas (24. November 2014)

Silber fand ich sowohl als DD als auch als Heiler (jeweils noch zu 95% mit dem SoO Mythic Gear auf iLvl 590 oder so) relativ einfach.

Gold musste ich mich als DD doch ein wenig konzentrieren. Gold als Holy scheitert schlichtweg am nicht vorhandenen Manareg. Als Diszi ists nicht zuletzt, weil man den etwas schwachbrüstigen DDs besser unter die Arme greifen kann vermutlich mal wieder einfacher.


----------



## Tomratz (24. November 2014)

Also mit meinem Destrolock hab ich noch derbe Probleme in Welle acht, liegt aber m.E. durchaus daran, dass ich mir, was die Vorgehensweise anbetrifft, noch ein paar Gedanken machen muss.

Ich sehe es als Trainingslager für die HC-Inis an, in dem man seinen Char noch etwas besser verstehen lernt, gerade als DD in Bezug auf unterbrechen und Movement.

Da ich in MoP die ganze Zeit Shadow und Mage gespielt habe und den Destro erst kurz vor WoD-Releas mit Boost erstellt habe, fehlt mir da sicher noch das eine oder andere beim Feintuning.

Bin allerdings optimistisch, das Ganze jetzt kurzfristig zu packen.


----------



## Imba-Noob (24. November 2014)

Ich fand die Feuerprobe als Pala-DD sehr nervig, da diese sehr verbuggt war (verloren obwohl alle NPCs fristgerecht down, Schedlinge starben nicht, blieben bei 1 Punkt leben etc.). Ich fand die Zeit auch teilweise zu knapp bemessen, zumindest bei Phase 7 und 8, während die vorherigen Phasen massig Zeit übrig blieb.

 

Zudem bemängel ich, dass man immer wieder bei Phase 1 anfangen muss(te).

 

Außerdem finde ich es unverschämt, wenn man Chars und Skillungen, die man seit Jahren (gut) spielt, zwingt, die Feuerprobe machen zu "müssen". Wenn man es nicht drauf hätte, hätte man so manchem Erfolg, PvP- oder Raidfortschritt nicht erspielt. Das wird dann erst recht ungemütlich, wenn man mehrere Chars spielt.

 

Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist, dass sich die Gegner zumindest teilweise nicht wie im Spiel verhalten, z. B. bleiben sie an einer Stelle stehen.

 

Die Feuerprobe an sich als *optionale* Möglichkeit sich zu testen und zu verbessern, finde ich okay. Auch finde ich gut, dass es Taktiken gibt, wenn auch bisher nur in geringem Umfang und es mehrere Lösungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Als Übungstool ist die Feuerprobe sicher sinnvoll und ausbaufähig (mehr Taktiken, mehr versch. Arten von Gegnern, mehr Fähigkeiten der Gegner etc.).


----------



## Rudi TD (24. November 2014)

Außerdem finde ich es unverschämt, wenn man Chars und Skillungen, die man seit Jahren (gut) spielt, zwingt, die Feuerprobe machen zu "müssen". Wenn man es nicht drauf hätte, hätte man so manchem Erfolg, PvP- oder Raidfortschritt nicht erspielt. Das wird dann erst recht ungemütlich, wenn man mehrere Chars spielt.
 

Meinst du die Raidfortschritte, die mittlerweile jeder alleine machen kann? Meinst du die Chars und Skillungen, die seit den letzten beiden Erweiterungen so ziemlich gar nichts mehr mit ihrer ursprünglichen Spielweise zu tun haben? Kann ich einen Feuermagier spielen, wenn ich für gewöhnlich nur einen DK-Tank spiele?

Und vor allem: Wo genau liegt die Unverschämtheit? Das sollte doch alles spielendeinfach sein, wenn die Klasse derart gut beherrscht wird, wie du das darstellst.

 

Wer die Feuerprobe auf silber nicht schafft, der hat auch noch nichts in heroischen Instanzen verloren. Jede Unzulänglichkeit des Einzelnen muss durch die Gruppe kompensiert werden. Und das vier fremden Menschen mutwillig aufbürden zu wollen, ist ganz schön egoistisch. Am besten mal Heiler spielen, dann hat dieses Thema plötzlich einen ganz anderen Stellenwert.


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. November 2014)

Außerdem finde ich es unverschämt, wenn man Chars und Skillungen, die man seit Jahren (gut) spielt, zwingt, die Feuerprobe machen zu "müssen".

 

Dann lass dir das nicht gefallen und zeig dies Blizzard indem du mit dieser Begründung kündigst.


----------



## LoveThisGame (24. November 2014)

Ich denke doch das man bei einigen die sich über die Feuerprobe beschweren sehr deutlich die fehlerhafte Selbsteinschätzung sieht.

 

Wer mit Silber Probleme hat, der macht nicht nur einiges falsch, sondern kennt die grundlegenden Skills seines Chars definitiv nicht, oder zumindest nicht alle!

 

Wer die HC Dungeons mit random Gruppen gespielt hat weiß das immer noch genug Leute in die HC´s kommen für die kicken/Stun und Movement Fremdwörter sind. Ohne Feuerprobe wären es wohl noch sehr viel mehr, daher begrüße ich die Feuerprobe sehr, wenn sie auch noch ein wenig mehr auf die genannten Dinge eingehen sollte meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2014)

das ist so nicht ganz korrekt @ lovethisgame

ich hatte mit dem destru und dem frostdk auf silber meine probleme. das problem waren KEINE talent cds sondern eher die zusammenstellung der gegner.
ich kann nun mal leider nicht schneller casten, als ich es kann. ich hab für silber 5 anläufe mit 2 wipes gebraucht.

wenn ich dann diese 28k dps frostmages im chat lese bekomm ich wiederrum das kotzen und will leuten mal die meinung geigen....also mal schön die füße still halten was movement und kenntnis des chars angehen.


btw lach ich mir in den hc dungeons den arsch ab, weil die bosse
im vergleich extremst billig gemacht wurden......


----------



## madmurdock (25. November 2014)

Also bin nu auch seit ein paar Tagen 100 und muss sagen, dass zumindest der Kram als DD auf Silber ein ziemlicher Witz ist. Als Heal kann ich mir das schon problematisch vorstellen, da man ja mit "Drop" Pech evtl 0 Wille auf den Items hat und somit nix an Manareg. Auf Gold war zumindest der Endboss recht tricky, wobei ich nach dem 2. Try mit besserem CD Management noch 10+ secs übrig hatte. Den Endlosmodus werde ich somit erst mit vernünftigen Trinkets angehen.

 

Reg mich immer noch auf, dass ich mit Pandaria erst die letzten 2 Tage vorm Patch damit angefangen habe und bei Welle 30 am Endboss gescheitert bin, was wohl mit dem Farmen eines On Use Trinkets und dem Metagemaustausch zu machen gewesen wäre. -.- Naja, selbst schuld, da zu spät angefangen. Gibt es eigentlich  mit diesem Addon wieder die Chance auf einen Titel nach Welle 30?


----------



## hockomat (25. November 2014)

Naja dafür ist die Feuerprobe halt auch da. Wenn man das nicht schafft, dann hat man entweder ein zu schwaches Equip oder zu wenig Ahnung wie man seine Klasse spielen muss. In beiden Fällen haben solche Spieler dann in Raids auch rein gar nichts zu suchen.

Aber selbst wenn man es schafft, ist man natürlich auch nicht automatisch für Raids geeignet. Das musste ich bei einigen Spielern leider schon feststellen. Vielleicht sollte man da noch einen Platin- und Diamant-Status als zusätzliche Schwierigkeitsgrade einführen, um die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Dabei sollte vielleicht nicht der Schaden bzw. die Heilung in Vordergrund stehen, sondern das Movement. Bei manchen fehlt einfach das Reaktionsvermögen bzw. die Übersicht was als nächstes zu machen ist. So was fehlt mir bei der jetzigen Feuerprobe. Schaden machen kann ja (fast) jeder 

 

 

Die Feuerprobe ist für die HC Inis nicht für die Raids 

 

 


 

 

ich hatte mit dem destru und dem frostdk auf silber meine probleme. das problem waren KEINE talent cds sondern eher die zusammenstellung der gegner.
ich kann nun mal leider nicht schneller casten, als ich es kann. ich hab für silber 5 anläufe mit 2 wipes gebraucht.

wenn ich dann diese 28k dps frostmages im chat lese bekomm ich wiederrum das kotzen und will leuten mal die meinung geigen....also mal schön die füße still halten was movement und kenntnis des chars angehen.
 

Na ja ich hatte mit dem Frost DK nicht das geringste Problem Silber beim ersten mal dann mit HC Gear Gold im 1 Try also scheint es doch Spieler abhängig zu sein und nicht Klassen


----------



## NurNeEule (25. November 2014)

Ich hatte gestern (Montag) Abend zu Sonntag den Eindruck gewonnen das Blizz die Hero Inis leichter gemacht hat.

Sonntag waren die Runs noch "Holla die Waldfee" und glühende Finger

Montag konnte ich als Heiler lässig nebenbei Fernsehen O .o

 

Das war weit more easy als die Silberprobe... krass


----------



## Rainbow Dash (25. November 2014)

Als Windläufer Mönch war die Feuerprobe (Silber) kein Probleme Gold habe ich noch nicht versucht, aber ich denke mal das es nicht viel Schwerer sein kann wenn ich full Hero Equip habe.


----------



## Derulu (25. November 2014)

Ich hatte gestern (Montag) Abend zu Sonntag den Eindruck gewonnen das Blizz die Hero Inis leichter gemacht hat.
 

Das ist nicht passiert - eventuell die Leute, mit denen du zusammengewürfelt einfach "besser" und/oder besser ausgerüstet (zB. ohne erschummelten Itemlevel, sondern "echt" 615)?


----------



## NurNeEule (25. November 2014)

Das ist nicht passiert - eventuell die Leute, mit denen du zusammengewürfelt einfach "besser" und/oder besser ausgerüstet (zB. ohne erschummelten Itemlevel, sondern "echt" 615)?

Ich hatte 2 Heros gemacht bei denen ich Sonntag noch nach Mana gejappst hatte und Montag das Mana bei 100% hing die meiste zeit, das ich aus langweile heal predots machte(auf leute mit 100% life) irgendwann, oder fleissig mit auf den Boss haute... es war auf jeden fall SEHR auffällig anders irgendwie...

Jemand blieb in einen Boss Effekt stehen der Sonntag noch Tod bedeutete, und der war nur auf 30% runter danach.. ne menge WTF Momente jedenfalls


----------



## LoveThisGame (25. November 2014)

Die Feuerprobe ist für die HC Inis nicht für die Raids
 

Natürlich ist die Feuerprobe indirekt für die Raids, schließlich kommt niemand ohne HC Gear in die Raids zum Start, der letzte Hochfels LFR Flügel öffnet in der ersten Januar Woche bis dahin sind 4 evtl 5 ID´s durch, und die Leute mit dem Begriff "Schlachtzugbrowser" auf ihren Items werden sich auch später sicher noch relativ schwer tun nen Raid zu finden, zumindest random.

 

 

 

 Ich hatte 2 Heros gemacht bei denen ich Sonntag noch nach Mana gejappst hatte und Montag das Mana bei 100% hing die meiste zeit, das ich aus langweile heal predots machte(auf leute mit 100% life) irgendwann, oder fleissig mit auf den Boss haute... es war auf jeden fall SEHR auffällig anders irgendwie... Jemand blieb in einen Boss Effekt stehen der Sonntag noch Tod bedeutete, und der war nur auf 30% runter danach.. ne menge WTF Momente jedenfalls
 

Das liegt ganz einfach daran das es Leute mit Skill gibt und solche ohne bzw mit deutlich weniger.

 

Die einen kicken Casts, stunen und moven, und die anderen machen nix außer stur draufhauen und nehmen jeden möglichen Schaden mit den man erleiden kann, daher der Unterschied, obendrein wird es logischerweise mit jedem neuen Item leichter.

 

Auch was das Boss Beispiel angeht es gibt bei den DD bereits HP Unterschiede von 70-80K, jemand mit knapp über 200K stirbt, jemand mit knapp 300K überlebt locker, auch die Gruppenzusammenstellung bzw Buffs spielen dabei eine Rolle.

 

Kann da Derulu nur zustimmen im Grunde.


----------



## justblue (25. November 2014)

Ich habe bisher nur mit Randoms Heroics gemacht, die Unterschiede sind gigantisch. Gestern hatte ich eine Gruppe, die mich sogar bei Trash zum Zünden von Cooldowns gezwungen hat (bis zu 25k HPS waren notwendig, um die am Leben zu halten), das nächste Mal in der selben Instanz habe ich vergeblich darauf gewartet, dass großer Schaden hereinkommt, die haben einfach alles gekickt und Schaden vermieden, wo es nur gegangen ist. Also selbst mit der Minimalanforderung Feuerprobe sind noch immer genügend Blindgänger unterwegs.

Kann man eigentlich z.B. mit Heilskillung die Probe machen und sich dann automatisch auch als DD oder Tank anmelden? Das würde vielleicht auch ein bisschen etwas erklären.


----------



## hockomat (25. November 2014)

Auch was das Boss Beispiel angeht es gibt bei den DD bereits HP Unterschiede von 70-80K, jemand mit knapp über 200K stirbt, jemand mit knapp 300K überlebt locker, auch die Gruppenzusammenstellung bzw Buffs spielen dabei eine Rolle. 
 

Man gut das nur tanks grade so über 300k kommen aber kein DD


----------



## Derulu (25. November 2014)

Kann man eigentlich z.B. mit Heilskillung die Probe machen und sich dann automatisch auch als DD oder Tank anmelden? Das würde vielleicht auch ein bisschen etwas erklären.
 

Nein, man muss für jede Rolle extra machen, sonst kann man sich mit dieser nicht anmelden - ich denke eher, dass die Leute einfach das, was sie in der Feuerprobe noch machen mussten, im Instanzbetrieb einfach ignorieren,. sind ja "genug" andere da, die das kompensieren können und "hat man ja noch nie gebraucht"


----------



## hockomat (25. November 2014)

Man kann aber die Proben mit anderen specs machen zb tank als dd dann gibzs Ne heldentat


----------



## Aun (25. November 2014)

wat? wie meinst das? als dd im tankmodus melden oder wie?


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. November 2014)

Natürlich ist die Feuerprobe indirekt für die Raids, schließlich kommt niemand ohne HC Gear in die Raids zum Start, der letzte Hochfels LFR Flügel öffnet in der ersten Januar Woche bis dahin sind 4 evtl 5 ID´s durch, und die Leute mit dem Begriff "Schlachtzugbrowser" auf ihren Items werden sich auch später sicher noch relativ schwer tun nen Raid zu finden, zumindest random.

 

 

Ist sie nicht, nicht mal indirekt.

 

In Raids kommt jeder rein. Es gibt keine GS-Hürde. Einzig der LfR hat eine Voraussetzung von 615, was Normaldungeons und nicht HC entspricht. Soviel zu den technischen Aspekten.


----------



## hockomat (25. November 2014)

@aun ja genau so 
@Hose 615 ist schon über den hc Voraussetzungen denn die betragen 610


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. November 2014)

@Hose 615 ist schon über den hc Voraussetzungen denn die betragen 610

 

???

 

615 ist Voraussetzung für den LfR und dropt in Normaldungeons. Hat überhaupt nichts mit HC zu tun.


----------



## hockomat (26. November 2014)

Aso ich dachte du meinst die Voraussetzung liegt bei 615 da hab ich dich missverstanden.
finde es aber auch schon wieder irgendwie mist das im lfr gleich wieder 650 gear droppt und man das hc gear wieder fix austauscht


----------



## madmurdock (26. November 2014)

Aso ich dachte du meinst die Voraussetzung liegt bei 615 da hab ich dich missverstanden.
finde es aber auch schon wieder irgendwie mist das im lfr gleich wieder 650 gear droppt und man das hc gear wieder fix austauscht

Ich hoffe mal, dass Blizz mal wieder neue schwerere 5er Inis wie Zul, PDC etc hinzufügt - mit besserem Loot und höheren ilvl Voraussetzungen. So macht jedenfalls ein Teil der Heros weiterhin Spaß, obwohl das Addon schon fortgeschritten ist. Wenn man nämlich bald mit ilvl 580+ rumrennt, wirds nämlich wieder öde bei Inis, die für 610 gedacht sind. ^^


----------



## LoveThisGame (26. November 2014)

Man gut das nur tanks grade so über 300k kommen aber kein DD 

 

 

 

 es gibt bei den DD bereits HP Unterschiede von 70-80K, jemand mit knapp über 200K stirbt, jemand mit knapp 300K überlebt locker
 

Ich sagte knapp 300K!!! DD mit 280-290K HP sind mit entsprechenden Buffs keine Seltenheit, und wer eben gerade frisch gerade so 610 hat, der hat eben nur 210K oder noch weniger, noch dazu wenn der Ausdauer Buff fehlt.

 

Deshalb sagte ich auch das es bereits HP Unterschiede von 70-80K gibt.

 

Im übrigen weiß ich ja nicht mit was für Tanks du so spielst, mein Teddy hat jetzt gerade mal 634er Gear, komm da infight auf bis zu 470K HP.

 

 

 

 Ist sie nicht, nicht mal indirekt. In Raids kommt jeder rein. Es gibt keine GS-Hürde. Einzig der LfR hat eine Voraussetzung von 615, was Normaldungeons und nicht HC entspricht. Soviel zu den technischen Aspekten.
 

Du weißt schon wie ich das meinte.


----------



## Derulu (26. November 2014)

inde es aber auch schon wieder irgendwie mist das im lfr gleich wieder 650 gear droppt und man das hc gear wieder fix austauscht
 

Tut es nicht - es droppt 640 in Hochfels, die Schwarzfelsgießerei, wo im LfR dann 650 droppt, kommt im LfR erst Anfang Februar ins Spiel


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2014)

Die Ganze Feuerprobe ist eingentlich der grösste Schwachsinn den es gibt

 

Manche Klassen haben bei den Proben einfach zuviele Vorteile und schaffen dadurch Gold Tankprobe und schauen nebenbei Tv (Mönch/DK Tank)

 

Das selbe gilt auch für die DD Probe Klassen die auf Burst basieren schaffen die Probe auf Gold im Schlaf - Klassen/Spezialisierungen die Dots basieren oder die erst auf Proccs warten müssen haben es schwerer.

 

Den DD wird in der Probe nur gesagt mach max schaden - und in Hero verkacken sie und flamen alle weil sie im AE stehen oder nicht unterbrechen oder CCen.

 

Genauso liest man im deutschen und englischen Forum das Heal Palas und Diszi Priester bei der Goldprobe einschlafen.

 

 

Es ist genauso so dämlich balanciert wie in MOP Addon


----------



## pampam (26. November 2014)

Also als Shadow, der ja nicht gerade für Burst-Dmg bekannt ist, ist die Silberprüfung kein Problem.
Als Diszi war auch die Goldprüfung kein Problem, aber nebenher TV schauen oder "einschlafen" geht sicher nicht...


----------



## Virikas (26. November 2014)

Also als Shadow, der ja nicht gerade für Burst-Dmg bekannt *war*, ist die Silberprüfung kein Problem.

 

[x] fixed

Singletargetburst ist ja nun kein Thema mehr 

Aber nichts desto trotz fand ich das Handling mancher Geschichten kniffliger als vorher. vorher hab ich den Banenenwerfer gewurzelt und in Ruhe erst den Rest erlegt. Da Wurzeln ja heutezutage nur noch von jetzt bis gleich halten, hat sich dieser Einzelaspekt des ganzen verkompliziert...


----------



## Derulu (26. November 2014)

@Wynn: Deshalb benötigt man für die Heros auch kein Gold, sondern "nur" Silber...das ist mit jeder Klasse möglich - und "mach nur Schaden" bei DDs ist in der Form auch nicht ganz richtig - ausser sie sind im Stande sofort alles umzubrutzeln...


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. November 2014)

Du weißt schon wie ich das meinte.

 

Möglicher Weise nicht. Würde ich mich jetzt nicht drauf festlegen wollen.


----------



## KidSnare (4. Dezember 2014)

Also heute morgen hab ich es als frischer 100er mit meinem Bär in der Schutzprüfung versucht. Die "alte" Feuerprobe hab ich damals beim ersten mal bis Silber problemlos auf Anhieb geschafft, aber heute morgen bin ich auch im 5. Versuch immer gestorben. Schon die 2. Welle glaube ich mit den 5-6 kleinen Mobs ist kritisch, da mein Lebensbalken schon ziemlich ping-pong spielt, der NPC hat wohl arge Probleme mit dem Schaden den ich bekomme. Früher oder später (meist in der 6. oder 7. Welle) kam dann doch immer der Moment, in dem zuviel Schaden reinkam. Hab ich einfach noch einen zu geringen itemlevel? Ich dachte doch man wird hoch- oder runterskaliert? Trage außer den 2 Ringen noch mein 90er Gear (itemlevel 586). Sollte ich einfach noch ein wenig equip sammeln oder bin ich tatsächlich einfach zu schlecht?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (4. Dezember 2014)

Also heute morgen hab ich es als frischer 100er mit meinem Bär in der Schutzprüfung versucht. Die "alte" Feuerprobe hab ich damals beim ersten mal bis Silber problemlos auf Anhieb geschafft, aber heute morgen bin ich auch im 5. Versuch immer gestorben. Schon die 2. Welle glaube ich mit den 5-6 kleinen Mobs ist kritisch, da mein Lebensbalken schon ziemlich ping-pong spielt, der NPC hat wohl arge Probleme mit dem Schaden den ich bekomme. Früher oder später (meist in der 6. oder 7. Welle) kam dann doch immer der Moment, in dem zuviel Schaden reinkam. Hab ich einfach noch einen zu geringen itemlevel? Ich dachte doch man wird hoch- oder runterskaliert? Trage außer den 2 Ringen noch mein 90er Gear (itemlevel 586). Sollte ich einfach noch ein wenig equip sammeln oder bin ich tatsächlich einfach zu schlecht?

 

Als Frisch level 100 hab ich die Feuerprobe Silber auch nicht geschafft erst als mein Item Level Hoch genug war das ich hätte Heros gehen könnte ging es reibungslos.


----------



## pampam (4. Dezember 2014)

Mit meinen Druiden hab ich die Tank-Prüfung Silber mit frisch lvl 100 und ilvl<600 geschafft.
Es ist machbar, auch wenn es natürlich mit manchen Klassen besser geht, als mit anderen.
Etwas Konzentration erfordert das ganze natürlich schon, (halb-)AFK wird wohl niemand bestehen


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. Dezember 2014)

Mit meinen Druiden hab ich die Tank-Prüfung Silber mit frisch lvl 100 und ilvl<600 geschafft.
 

Joa ich mit ca 585 mit dem Bären.

 


Also heute morgen hab ich es als frischer 100er mit meinem Bär in der Schutzprüfung versucht. Die "alte" Feuerprobe hab ich damals beim ersten mal bis Silber problemlos auf Anhieb geschafft, aber heute morgen bin ich auch im 5. Versuch immer gestorben. Schon die 2. Welle glaube ich mit den 5-6 kleinen Mobs ist kritisch, da mein Lebensbalken schon ziemlich ping-pong spielt, der NPC hat wohl arge Probleme mit dem Schaden den ich bekomme. Früher oder später (meist in der 6. oder 7. Welle) kam dann doch immer der Moment, in dem zuviel Schaden reinkam. Hab ich einfach noch einen zu geringen itemlevel? Ich dachte doch man wird hoch- oder runterskaliert? Trage außer den 2 Ringen noch mein 90er Gear (itemlevel 586). Sollte ich einfach noch ein wenig equip sammeln oder bin ich tatsächlich einfach zu schlecht?

 

Es könnte an falschen Stats liegen das du es nicht schaffst und natürlich an deiner Spielweise.

 

Ein Bär braucht 6 Items mit Bonusrüstung, Hals, Umhang, beide Ringe und beide Schmuckstücke. Jeder Gegenstand sollte sofern es einen solchen gibt Meisterschaft haben. Und du solltest auf etwa 5% Mehrfachschlag kommen, wodurch sich im Kampf deine maximalen Lebenspunkte erhöhen.

 

Die restlichen Werte nehmen sich nicht viel, Tempo und Krit tragen zur Wut Generierung bei, Vielseitigkeit erhöht passiv deinen Schaden, deine Selbstheilung und reduziert deinen erlittenen Schaden.

 

Wenn du natürlich kaum Bonusrüstung und kaum Meisterschaft auf deinem Equip hast wundert es mich nicht das der NPC Probleme hat dich zu heilen, im anderen Fall liegt es wohl an deiner Spielweise.


----------



## pampam (4. Dezember 2014)

Und ich behaupte mal, dass man die Feuerprobe Silber auch ohne den Bonusrüstungs-Kram schafft.
Hatte ich nämlich nicht auf einem Teil und hab auch garnicht vor mit dem Druiden zu Tanken, wollte eig mit dem als Katze spielen, aber da der Druide so viele von seinen Hybridfähigkeiten verloren hat, werde ich neben meinem Diszi-Priester wohl eher nen Schurken spielen.
Die Feuerprobe hab ich nur aus Prinzip gemacht, so wie der Diszi auch die DD-Probe als Shadow machen musste


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. Dezember 2014)

Und ich behaupte mal, dass man die Feuerprobe Silber auch ohne den Bonusrüstungs-Kram schafft. Hatte ich nämlich nicht auf einem Teil 
 

Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein, ich kann es zumindest nicht beurteilen, da ich meine Items bereits während der Levelphase nach brauchbaren Stats aussortiert habe, und ich somit einiges an Bonusrüstung, reichlich an Meisterschaft und ein bisschen Mehrfachschlag hatte.

 

Was man noch erwähnen sollte ist natürlich die Talentwahl, Traum des Cenarius, Cenarischer Zauberschutz und Pulverisieren sind genauso Pflichttalente wie Seele des Waldes. Auch den Single Target Stun sollte man mit nehmen, eignet sich sehr gut gegen die Caster in der Feuerprobe.

 

Dann sollte man halt noch Wissen das Wilde Verteidigung gegen Magieschaden nutzlos ist und man sich stattdessen mit Rasende Regeneration heilt, den Zauberschutz bereits aktiviert bevor man Schaden bekommt und die Heilende Berührung Proccs so nutzen sollte das sie nicht in der Überheilung landen. Pulverisieren ist ein Def Skill!!! 15% weniger erlittener Schaden, sollte man möglichst permanent aufrecht halten.

 

Auch Berserker ist ein Def CD, liefert schließlich Wut in Massen. Lücken von Wilde Verteidigung sollte man halt zb mit Baumrinde überbrücken, wiederum bevor man ordentlich auf die Nase bekommt. Und für ganz großen Kellen sind natürlich die Überlebensinstinkte da.

 

Wie Eingangs bereits vermutet liegt es eben auch stark an der Spielweise wenn man Silber nicht schafft.


----------



## KidSnare (4. Dezember 2014)

Wie schon gesagt, außer 2 Ringen trag ich noch komplett mein letztes Gear aus MoP und habe dadurch wenig der angesprochenen Stats: Mehrfachschlag 0, Bonusrüstung 164.

Von meiner Spielweise her nutze ich Wilde Verteidigung, Rasende Regeneration, die HB procs usw bereits, das mit Pulverisieren ist mir auch klar und ich hab es auch genutzt. Ich spiele auch schon lange als Tank und halte mich jetzt zumindest nicht für den Vollhorst. Deswegen nagt das seit heute morgen auch an mir, dass ich es nicht auf Anhieb gepackt habe. :-)


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. Dezember 2014)

Naja wenn du denkst das deine Spielweise so weit in Ordnung ist, sind es wohl eindeutig die schlechten Sats auf deinem Gear.


----------



## pampam (4. Dezember 2014)

*hust* die Feuerprobe skaliert mit dem Gear *hustende*

Ich hab bisher Heilung Gold, Schaden Silber (jeweils mit Diszi-/Shadowpriest) und Schutz Silber (Bär) gemacht. Schaden und Schutz Gold hab ich noch nicht getestet.

Zumindest dazu kann ich sagen, dass es nicht schwer war. Heilung Gold war schon anspruchsvoll, hat aber beim ersten Versuch geklappt.

 

Wer sich etwas mit Fähigkeiten und Spielweiße auseinandersetzt, sollte es hinbekommen.

Mit anderen Klassen ist es möglicherweiße etwas schwerer, aber sicher machbar.


----------



## Imba-Noob (4. Dezember 2014)

Meinst du die Raidfortschritte, die mittlerweile jeder alleine machen kann? Meinst du die Chars und Skillungen, die seit den letzten beiden Erweiterungen so ziemlich gar nichts mehr mit ihrer ursprünglichen Spielweise zu tun haben? Kann ich einen Feuermagier spielen, wenn ich für gewöhnlich nur einen DK-Tank spiele?

Und vor allem: Wo genau liegt die Unverschämtheit? Das sollte doch alles spielendeinfach sein, wenn die Klasse derart gut beherrscht wird, wie du das darstellst.

 

Wer die Feuerprobe auf silber nicht schafft, der hat auch noch nichts in heroischen Instanzen verloren. Jede Unzulänglichkeit des Einzelnen muss durch die Gruppe kompensiert werden. Und das vier fremden Menschen mutwillig aufbürden zu wollen, ist ganz schön egoistisch. Am besten mal Heiler spielen, dann hat dieses Thema plötzlich einen ganz anderen Stellenwert. 

 

Da ich "seit Jahren" schrieb meine ich u. a. BC, LK und Cata, auch wenn die Klassen zwischenzeitlich immer wieder generft wurden. Ich meine auch u. a. die Raidmetaerfolge, die zu Zeiten des jeweiligen Addons geschafft wurden und die viele Spieler bis heute auf Stufe 100 nicht hinbekommen. So gravierend hat sich m. E. die Spielweisen nicht verändert. CC, Movement etc. waren schon "damals" wichtig und viel wichtiger als heutzutage. Es geht nicht darum, die Feuerprobe Silber nicht zu schaffen, sondern es für jeden Char machen zu müssen. Auch irrsinnig, wenn man beispielsweise die gleiche Klasse mit der gleichen Skillung mehrfach (z. B. auf versch. Servern) spielt und man trotzdem die Feuerprobe quasi wiederholen muss. Und bei der Feuerprobe Silber hatten zumindest in den ersten 1 - 2 Wochen frisch auf Stufe 90 auch viele "alte Hasen" und gute Spieler Probleme. U. a. wegen Bugs. Teilweise war es so, dass Spieler plötzlich spielend leicht durch kamen obwohl sie sich mehrfach abgemüht haben und Tipps von anderen Spielern eingeholt haben, die nicht griffen.

 

Zudem würde es Sinn machen, einen festen Itemleveldurchschnitt zu haben wie bei den CMs. Denn jetzt wo die Ausrüstung besser ist, kann fast jeder Depp da durchrushen.


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. Dezember 2014)

Zudem würde es Sinn machen, einen festen Itemleveldurchschnitt zu haben wie bei den CMs. Denn jetzt wo die Ausrüstung besser ist, kann fast jeder Depp da durchrushen.
 

Würde es eben nicht, da die Mobs mit dem jeweiligen Gear skalieren gehst du da mit 640 oder mehr rein sind auch die Mobs weit stärker als mit 590.

 

 

 

 *hust* die Feuerprobe skaliert mit dem Gear *hustende*
 

Denn das ist richtig.

 

Nichts desto trotz spielt es eine Rolle welche Stats man auf seinem Gear hat! Lauf ich da als Bär mit Krit / Tempo rein brauche ich mich nicht wundern ordentlich auf die Schnauze zu bekommen, mit sehr wenig schadensreduzierenden Stats.

 

Kann man sicherlich auf jeden anderen Tank Spec und jeden DD und Heal Spec übertragen, es gibt nun mal Stats die für Klasse X stark sind und andere sind es eben nicht oder gar gänzlich untauglich.


----------



## KidSnare (5. Dezember 2014)

Naja wenn du denkst das deine Spielweise so weit in Ordnung ist, sind es wohl eindeutig die schlechten Sats auf deinem Gear.

 

Hab es gestern abend dann doch im 2. Anlauf geschafft. Es war wohl immer in der 7. Welle der Feuercaster, der mich jedesmal aus den Socken gehauen hat. Hab den diesmal gleich angestürmt, gestunnt, in eine der Feuerpfützen geschubst mit Taifun und gut wars. Die 8. Welle ist dann ja wieder vergleichsweise leicht. Es ging also auch ohne die Stats. :-)


----------



## Nisbo (8. Dezember 2014)

War klar das sich hier wieder die Mega-Pros melden mit ihren abwertenden (indirekten) L2P Kommentaren ...

 

Ich habe die Feuerprobe bisher mit 4 Chars gemacht und bisher nie im ersten Anlauf geschafft, man muss ja auch mal schauen was dort genau passiert bzw die blöden Berntypen vergessen weil ich den Heiler zuerst machen wollte.

 

Machbar ist die Silber Prüfung nur evtl muss man seien Talente umstellen und schauen wie man mit den CDs arbeitet.

 

Zuerst war ich mit dem Bären drin, tja warum man als Tank da DPS Rekorde aufstellen muss weiß wohl nur Blizzard, es geht hier ja nicht um Hardmodes wo jedes DPS zählt, ich stecke als Tank meine global CDs doch lieber in Schadensvermeidung statt in Damage.

 

Vergelter Pala ging bisher am besten, mit Flügel haut man da auch auf Range alles um.

 

Furor Krieger ging auch relativ gut da man als Krieger auch sehr beweglich ist.

 

Zerstörungshexer da musste ich mir erst einmal ne Taktik überlegen wie man das mit den CDs am besten regelt.

 

Kommt halt auch teilweise dazu das Leute (wie ich) "Klicker" sind (das ist nichts schlimmes, man ist nur nicht so cool wie andere ^^)

und man so bei Petklassen immer das olle Pet anklickt *g*

 

Ich habe die Silber zwar wie gesagt bisher mit allen Klassen geschafft aber mir geht die tierisch auf den Keks das man da rein muss, als Twinker ist das dann gefühlte Millionen mal und mit den HCs hat das nicht unbedingt wirklich viel zu tun außer das man sich mal den Kick in die Leiste zieht.

 

Die HCs sind aber momentan wirklich entspannter als früher, zumindest als Tank oder als DD.

Allerdings geht man langsam auch wieder zum spielen ohne CCs über, ist halt auch ne Gearfrage bzw wie der Tank / DDs mit CDs / Kicks / Marks usw arbeiten.


----------



## hockomat (8. Dezember 2014)

Sagt doch niemand das man sie im ersten try sofort macht aber sobald man alles kennt ist es easy


----------



## hockomat (8. Dezember 2014)

Sagt doch niemand das man sie im ersten try sofort macht aber sobald man alles kennt ist es easy


----------



## madmurdock (9. Dezember 2014)

Kommt halt auch teilweise dazu das Leute (wie ich) "Klicker" sind (das ist nichts schlimmes, man ist nur nicht so cool wie andere ^^) 

Darf ich fragen warum? Du scheinst ja anscheinend schon einigermassen an Klassenerfahrung zu haben und bist kein PC/Spiel - Anfänger mehr. Klicken mag ja wegen des GCD Systems im PVE Bereich ohne große DPS Einbrüche zu handeln zu sein, aber sobald man sich wie in der Feuerprobe bewegen und dabei gleichzeitig Schaden austeilen muss, hat man nun mal ein Problem. ISt ne ernstgemeinte Frage.  Wenn man nicht damals im 2. Welktkrieg den Großteil seiner linken/rechten Hand verloren hat, kann ich mir einfach keinen Grund vorstellen dieses umständliche Klicker System beizubehalten.


----------



## Nisbo (9. Dezember 2014)

Na ganz so alt das ich im 2 WK dabei war bin ich nicht, aber die Hälfte kommt schon hin ^^

Bin vermutlich schon zu alt dafür oder die Pfoten wollen halt nicht mehr so wie sie sollen.

 

Zu BC Zeiten habe ich im PvP schon noch mit Tastatur gespielt, zumindest teilweise (Zielwechsel trotzdem mit Maus) aber auf eine sehr komische Art ^^

Also mit der linken Hand mit den Pfeiltasten gelaufen und mit der rechten Hand dann über kreuz die Tasten gedrückt.

 

WotLk wurde ich dann zum Heal verdonnert und da brauchte ich keine Tasten mehr außer mal ALT oder STRG

Und seit dem klappt es nicht mehr.


----------



## KidSnare (9. Dezember 2014)

Also ich kann auch nur empfehlen, sich vom klicken umzugewöhnen. Hab früher auch geklickt, aber die Umgewöhnung war am Ende gar nicht schwer. Hat vielleicht wenige Stunden gedauert, bis es wie von selbst ging.

Und es hat nur Vorteile: Man ist a) einfach schneller, bzw kann manche Aktionen die nicht auf GCD liegen zeitgleich ausführen, was mit klicken nicht geht. Und  mann muss nicht die ganze Zeit die Leisten anstarren, sondern kann das Kampfgeschehen viel besser verfolgen und steht dadurch weniger im Feuer usw...


----------



## Nisbo (9. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man das noch kann dann ist es sicherlich hilfreich ^^


----------



## hockomat (9. Dezember 2014)

Tip: Ne razer naga Mais da haste nen num block den du gänzlich mit dem Daumen bedienen kannst ich hab alles mit 1-0 shift+1-0 und es ist so herrlich einfach zu spielen


----------



## Nisbo (9. Dezember 2014)

Ja die hatte ich auch mal, hat nicht lange gelebt und war auch nicht so prall zu bedienen.

Ich habe die alte Logitech MX1000 die hat auch nen paar Tasten mehr.

 

Kick und Spot btw Despell oder Zauberaub habe ich z.B. auf dem Mausrad rechts links, andere Sachen an der Seite.

Hatte auch mal Targetwechsel auf dem Mausrad rechts links aber ich denke mal Kick usw ist da besser aufgehoben und bei Bosskämpfen kommt der Boss mit STRG+F bei mir in den Fokus so das man den immer im Auge hat wenn man mal auf ein anderes Ziel schwenkt.

 

Hauptproblem bei mir in der Rage Rolle ist meistens der Targetwechsel da man fast zu 90% immer einen anderen Mele oder eines der Pets anklickt

Hatte dafür auch mal 2 Makros zum Klicken, muss die mal wieder auspacken. ^^

 

Und ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viele Klicker es gibt, traut sich meistens nur nie einer zu zu geben


----------



## pampam (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich klicke auch hauptsächlich. Kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen, ganz ohne Maus zu spielen. Bin aber dabei immer mehr Fähigkeiten (mittels Makros) auf  Tasten zu legen, insbesondere 1-4 wird dreifach belegt.


----------



## hockomat (9. Dezember 2014)

Na ja target switch liegt auf tap von daher da man mit wasd spielt leicht zu erreichen das müsste bei mir eh nicht auf die Maus


----------



## I dream online (16. Dezember 2014)

Hätte nie gedacht, daß diese Feuerprobe und das Thema hier mich dazu bringt, meine Meinung

zu schreiben.

@ Te - ich mag sie auch nicht, ganz im Gegenteil!

Ich hasse dieses 'gogogo'- Gerenne, ich verabscheue alles was mit Zeitlimits zu tun hat, da genau damit

auch die Leute, die hirnfrei durch inis hetzen gezüchtet werden!!

 

Und dann noch dieses Gehetze zur Voraussetzung für heros zu machen ist .... eine Vergewaltigung aller,

die nicht hetzen wollen, sondern wohlüberlegt gut spielen.


----------



## Nisbo (16. Dezember 2014)

Kann es sein das sie die Feuerprobe jetzt einfacher gemacht haben ?

Weil char 5 und 6 (Mage und Schurke) hatten da keine Probleme


----------



## pampam (16. Dezember 2014)

Das Gefühl hatte ich gestern auch als ich mir dem Schurken die Probe gemacht hab. Vielleicht ist es aber beim dritten mal einfach nur die Routine, außerdem ist der Schurke der einzige, bei dem das equip richtig zur Skillung gepasst hat...


----------



## Tidra-on (3. Januar 2015)

Hmm...also ich tue mich als Destro Hexe mit Silber bisher sehr schwer. Kann aber auch sein das mir noch das nötige Temp in der Ausrüstung fehlt 

 

Ein Fan davon bin ich nicht, zudem die "prüfungen" wenig bis gar nichts mit dem Dungeon/SZ alltag zu tun haben.


----------



## madmurdock (4. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe nun SIlber (bzw Endlosmoduswelle x bis Titel je nach Char) mit 3 Chars durch und konnte bis jetzt nicht feststellen, dass ein Char dort Probleme haben könnte und auch noch von Gear abhängig sein sollte. Dafür ist der Mist - Bau - Puffer einfach zu groß (, was sich natürlich nur auf Bronze und Silber bezieht). Ab Gold muss man natürlich gewisse Dinge wie Nuke Reihenfolgen, CC Management, Hero Item Nutzung/Timing und Unterbrechungen bzw CC beachten, aber dies wird ja für Silber nicht bzw nur minimal gefordert.

 

Es gibt ja diverse Guides dazu. Wenn dann trotzdem noch Probleme auftauchen sollten, evtl mal die Welle merken, wo es hapert und sich hier Infos holen. Es kann ja an so was einfachem scheitern, dass man zB nicht auf den Heiler geht bzw ihn nicht unterbricht/CCt, falsch steht bei den Bern Viechern, falsch zu den Schildmobs steht und es nicht merkt etc etc. und einem dies gar nicht bewusst wurde bei dem Char vorher, da man es trotz dem Ignorieren dieser Gegnerfähigkeiten dennoch geschafft hat, da nun mal massig Fail Puffer vorhanden ist.

 

Im Gegensatz zum Endlosmodus muss man ja nicht für eine halbe Stunde je nach welle mehr oder weniger hoch konzentriert sein, sondern nur einigermaßen für weniger als 8 mins spielen könnnen.


----------



## I dream online (4. Januar 2015)

...Ich komm nach wie vor nicht damit klar....

LFR ist damit für mich absolut gestorben, hmm, nunja... macht nix.

 

Mit einer grp die nicht so 'endlos' hetzt (!!) sondern Zeit zum reggen gibt schaffe ich alles (5er).

SG noch nicht probiert btw vllt 'dürfte' ich das gar nicht.

< keine Silber Feuerprobe aber das game geht weiter, Yeah 

 

Kann nur sagen daß diese Feuerprobe rein gar nichts über die grp-tauglichkeit aussagt!

Ist eher ein Gimmick für die Rusher- weiter nichts.


----------



## Derulu (4. Januar 2015)

Für LfR braucht man keine Feuerprobe, nur für 5er HCs und da aich nur, wenn man mittels LfG-Tool mit 4 Fremden da rein will


----------



## Bandit 1 (4. Januar 2015)

Darf ich fragen warum? Du scheinst ja anscheinend schon einigermassen an Klassenerfahrung zu haben und bist kein PC/Spiel - Anfänger mehr. Klicken mag ja wegen des GCD Systems im PVE Bereich ohne große DPS Einbrüche zu handeln zu sein, aber sobald man sich wie in der Feuerprobe bewegen und dabei gleichzeitig Schaden austeilen muss, hat man nun mal ein Problem. ISt ne ernstgemeinte Frage.  Wenn man nicht damals im 2. Welktkrieg den Großteil seiner linken/rechten Hand verloren hat, kann ich mir einfach keinen Grund vorstellen dieses umständliche Klicker System beizubehalten.

 

Doch, wenn man mal ein bestimmtes Alter erreicht hat und man nie vorher anders gespielt hat...

 

...Sprichwort "ein alter Hund lernt keine neuen Tricks"

 

aber ich schaffe die Feuerprobe locker als Klicker.


----------



## Tidra-on (4. Januar 2015)

Kann nur sagen daß diese Feuerprobe rein gar nichts über die grp-tauglichkeit aussagt!

Ist eher ein Gimmick für die Rusher- weiter nichts.

 

So isset.

 

Ich tue mich immer noch schwer damit einzusehen, was zb. im schadenbereich (silber) da die anforderungen mit dem tatsächlichen gruppenspiel zu tun haben.

 

im gegenteil als dd gehts immer noch darum die vom Tank (in der feuerprobe nicht existent) gepullten gegner so schnell wie möglich klein zu kriegen. stattdessen soll ich als (bsp destro hexer) plötzlich gruppen niedermähen, nen heiler unterbrechen und das möglichst alles gleichzeitig...wohlwissend das das einzige tank pet sich mit gruppen mehr als schwer tut und ich zb auch noch kataklymus geskillt haben muss.

 

vielleicht stell ich mich ja nach der letzten (wievielten?) änderung auch nur unheimlich dumm an.

 

Btw. Ich klicke auch nur. das hat bisher immer für dungeons, heros und szs gereicht...aber dieses unsägliche feuerprobe ergibt für mich einfach keinen sinn. im schlimmsten fall mach ich die dann total overequippt. super, wird ja sinn der sache sein. bis dahin bleiben mir die wenigen inhalte die wod non heroic hat....also quasi bis morgen -.- dann heisst stupide warten bis genug mats für lilaa items da sind...yeah...


----------



## madmurdock (4. Januar 2015)

Doch, wenn man mal ein bestimmtes Alter erreicht hat und man nie vorher anders gespielt hat...

 

...Sprichwort "ein alter Hund lernt keine neuen Tricks"

 

aber ich schaffe die Feuerprobe locker als Klicker. 

Wie weit?


----------



## Tomratz (5. Januar 2015)

Ich für mich hab festgestellt dass es bei der Feuerprobe durchaus Unterschiede bei den DD gibt.

Mit der Destrohexe hatte ich unheimliche Probleme, war mehr als einmal kurz vorm endgültigen Aufgeben.
Letzte Woche dann mit der Magierin rein, beim gefühlten 7. oder 8. Try wars vorbei. Dabei hatte ich
die Fails hauptsächlich auf Grund von Unkonzentriertheit, gestört werden (Telefon)oder einfach weil
ich dummerweise auf den falschen Mob eingehauen hab (feste den Heiler verprügelt, der sich dann immer
wieder hochgeheilt hat -> Time out).

Ich bin eine Mischung aus Klicker und Tastaturspieler. Die meisten Spells hab ich dabei über die Tastatur.


----------



## Tidra-on (5. Januar 2015)

Ich für mich hab festgestellt dass es bei der Feuerprobe durchaus Unterschiede bei den DD gibt.

Mit der Destrohexe hatte ich unheimliche Probleme, war mehr als einmal kurz vorm endgültigen Aufgeben.
 

 

Ah...also gehts mir nicht alleine so.


----------



## Tomratz (5. Januar 2015)

Ah...also gehts mir nicht alleine so.


Wird wohl noch einigen so gehen, aber nicht jeder ist bereit es zuzugeben 

Ich hab, nachdem ich es zuverlässig in Welle 7 bzw. dann in 8 geschafft hab, gerne mal auch
mit dem dämonischen Portal gearbeitet, einfach, um die Bernkugeln zu umgehen bzw. sie besser
lenken zu können.

Wichtig ist in Welle 8, zuerst die beiden Heiler umzunuken. Dazu hab ich die erste Bernkugel
auf mich zufliegen lassen (dadurch wird der kleine Heiler gestunned). Das Portal muss da halt
weit genug vom Heiler wegstehen damit du nicht auch im Bern hängst. Die zweite hab ich dann
zu dem einen Bernwirker gezogen, so dass ich es nur noch mit einem der Typen zu tun hatte.
Zwischendurch immer wieder AoE Damage, damit der grosse Heiler was zu tun hatte und dann den
kleinen Heiler weggezergt (noch während er im Bern steckt, da kriegt er ja grösseren Schaden.

Danach dann gesehen dass ich den zweiten Heiler ins Bern gepackt bekommen hab und den auch
weggezergt. Dann kannst du die beiden Bernwirker gegeneinander ausnutzen und fäddisch.

Klingt jetzt recht einfach, hat aber ne Weile gedauert bis ich die richtige Abfolge hin bekommen
hab.

Mag jetzt bescheuert klingen, und einige werden sich vielleicht auch lustig drüber machen, aber
ich hab gesehen dass ich ziemlich genau auf Ilvl 615 war und hab bufffood und alle möglichen
Verbesserungen genutzt.


----------



## Tannhauser1 (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich hatte zu Anfang als Magier auch Probleme mit der Feuerprobe (Silber, Bronze ging relativ gut). War damals auf Frost geskilled und hatte Probleme die großen Gruppen schnell genug weg zu bekommen. Habe dann auf Arkan geskilled und die Arkane Explosion Glyphe mitgenommen, dann ging es plötzlich viel einfacher.

 

Also kleiner Tipp an alle Magier, vielleicht mal die Arkan Skillung aus dem Schrank holen.


----------



## Rasgaar (5. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin wirklich ein Movementkrüppel und Bewegungslegasteniker, aber die Feuerprobe auf Silber habe ich mit Tankpala und Meuchelnschurke ziemlich easy geschafft (mal abgesehen vom ersten Try als Tank, wo ich missverständlicherweise gedacht habe, die Mobs müssen zeitlich liegen - was aber nicht der Fall ist.)

 

Hexer, Druide, Magier und Priester sind unterwegs zwischen 92 und 96 und bin gespannt auf die Feuerprobe dieser Klassen.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Januar 2015)

(mal abgesehen vom ersten Try als Tank, wo ich missverständlicherweise gedacht habe, die Mobs müssen zeitlich liegen - was aber nicht der Fall ist.)

 

MY WHOLE LIFE WAS A LIE. 

 

Aber ja, ich finde die Feuerprobe jetzt auch nicht sooooo schwierig.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Januar 2015)

War als frischer 100er Rogue eine Qual.


----------



## Korgor (5. Januar 2015)

Wer seine Talente und Fertigkeiten kennt, sollte die Probe "normalerweise" beim ersten Mal hinbekommen.

Und wer die Probe nicht hinbekommt, zurecht!  -> Bitte erst die Klasse lernen.

 

Normal sollte es die Probe selbst für den Raidcontent geben.

Wenn ich im Raid Leute mit 630er Gear sehe und diese unter 15k fahren, dann ist das schon nen Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich im Raid Leute mit 630er Gear sehe und diese unter 15k fahren, dann ist das schon nen Armutszeugnis.


 

 

gz zur verallgemeinerung....
es gibt für mich als wl immer noch situationen in denen ich nicht über 14k komme. gz für deinen überraid, da du ja ein komplettes/perfektes 670+ equip hast....
und was hält leute davon ab mit lvl 630 in den raid zu gehen?... no comment



meine fresse. die feuerprobe ist wie alle wohl festgestellt haben je nach klasse und vorallem spec recht schwer


----------



## Acid_1 (5. Januar 2015)

War als frischer 100er Rogue eine Qual.

Ich habs mir mit dem Schurken viel schwerer vorgestellt, bin da eigentlich durch wie das sprichwörtliche Messer durch die Butter.

Welle 8 Silber hatte ich mit nur einer halben Sekunde Restzeit geschafft, weil ich da auf den in dem Moment falschen Mob los war. Sonst hat mich das fast erschreckt, wie einfach das war, genauso einfach wie mitm Hunter.

 


meine fresse. die feuerprobe ist wie alle wohl festgestellt haben je nach klasse und vorallem spec recht schwer

Das ist nämlich der Punkt. Vor allem der spec spielt eine entscheidende Rolle. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Feuerprobe als Kampfschurke so leicht geschafft hätte. Bin eh lieber als Täuscher unterwegs, wenn ich den Schurken spiele.


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2015)

Das ist nämlich der Punkt. Vor allem der spec spielt eine entscheidende Rolle. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Feuerprobe als Kampfschurke so leicht geschafft hätte. Bin eh lieber als Täuscher unterwegs, wenn ich den Schurken spiele.

 

und genau das ist der punkt in der denkweise von blizzard. die funktioniert eben nicht. mal ganz profan gesagt: ich kann als affliction lock die prüfung annähernd nicht bestehen, als wenn ich destru bin.

selbes gilt für viele andere specs der jeweiligen klassen. viele spielen das, was blizzard nicht vorgesehen hat.

oft fehlt der burst dmg über die 8 runden, die ausdauer bzw widerstand, spellpower, haste, und andere attribute als heal zb., usw


----------



## Mirmamirmo (6. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mir Anfangs auch einen abgebrochen. Aber beim dritten mal hat es geklappt mit Silber. Die Legendary-Quest "Befleckte Bronze" fand ich härter, obwohl hier es wirklich auf Bosskenntnisse ankommt.

 

Gruß


----------



## justblue (6. Januar 2015)

Ich habe als Klicker den Top Content bis MoP geschafft und halte die Diskussion eher für einen Glaubenskrieg. Als DD und als PvP-Spieler ist das Spielen mit der Tastatur unerlässlich, aber als Heiler bin ich mit einem vernünftigen Addon nicht im Nachteil, wenn ich klicke. Die Feuerprobe auf Silber habe ich als frischer 100er im ersten Versuch geschafft, weil Healbot ganz normal funktioniert hat. Dafür habe ich mir beim Abschluss des ersten Kapitels der Legendary Quest schwer getan und es erst nach einigen Versuchen geschafft, weil mir die Raidframes die NPCs nicht angezeigt haben.

So weit ich weiß, skalieren die Mobs in der Feuerprobe zwar, aber erst ab einem bestimmten Item-Level. Erst ab diesem Item-Level bringt besseres Gear nichts mehr.


----------



## Tidra-on (6. Januar 2015)

Wer seine Talente und Fertigkeiten kennt, sollte die Probe "normalerweise" beim ersten Mal hinbekommen.

Und wer die Probe nicht hinbekommt, zurecht!  -> Bitte erst die Klasse lernen.

 

Normal sollte es die Probe selbst für den Raidcontent geben.

Wenn ich im Raid Leute mit 630er Gear sehe und diese unter 15k fahren, dann ist das schon nen Armutszeugnis.

 

Darf man eigentlich Idiot hier sagen?

Ich lasse es lieber. 

 

Btw. Nochmal...es geht nicht um zu schwer etc. Es geht darum das sie sinnfrei ist. Was willste denn für ne Hero Inni daraus lernen?

Als Bsp. Wenn ich im Raid oder Dungeon als Zerstörer Hexe mich einer Gruppe von Mobs gegenübersehe (und ich derweil auch noch das Tankpet draussen hab) DANN hab ich was falsch gemacht. Die Feuerprobe impliziert aber was anderes. Das sind Mechaniken die brauchst überhaupt nicht. (Ausser im Solospiel). Du sagst es doch selbst Dmg fahren, darauf kommts an. Also wenn bitte sollte die Feuerprobe an meinem Bsp, folgendes abfordern, denn mehr wirst du meist nicht brauchen: Dmg, Ausweichen, Dmg Dmg usw.

 

Nochmal für dich extra: Die Feuerprobe sagt rein gar nichts über die Raidtauglichkeit erst recht nicht über die Herofähigkeit aus.


----------



## LoveThisGame (6. Januar 2015)

Wer seine Klasse mit den Mechaniken von 6.0 spielen kann, der sollte Silber in 1-5 Trys recht problemlos über die Bühne bringen!

 

Alles andere deutet einfach auf massive spielerische Mängel hin!

 

Wie oft habe ich jetzt im offiziellen Forum schon gelesen "ich spiele den Char aber schon seit Classic/BC/Wotlk" oder "ich spiele den Char aber schon X Jahre", alles völliger Quatsch, wie lange man eine Klasse spielt sagt rein gar nichts darüber aus ob man mit den veränderten Klassenmechaniken gut zu recht kommt!

 

Lernt spielen Leute oder versauert im LFR!

 

Mehr kann man dazu einfach nicht sagen!


----------



## Nisbo (6. Januar 2015)

Darf ich mal fragen was Du mit dem Tank Pet in der Feuerprobe machst ? Du musst da nichts tanken, die Mobs stehen da doch nur dumm rum.

Beobachter raus, dann kannste auch kicken, zwar nicht oft aber dafür reicht es.

 

Kataklysmus in den Haufen Mobs rein, dann noch Feuerregen drüber und sich dann um die großen kümmern.

Allgemein immer versuchen wenn der Mobkurz vor dem Tod ist sich bis dahin einen Funken auf zu heben und dann Schattenbrand zu casten um einen weiteren Funken zu erzeugen die man dann evtl wieder in der nächsten Phase braucht.

 

Port ans gegenüberliegende Ende vom Kreis setzen so kommt man schnell evtl hinter die Schildmobs

Dämonisches Tor kann auch dabei helfen oder beim Entkommen von den Bernkugeln.

 

Und 20 Sekunden vor Phase 4 kannst Du die Terrorwache raus holen denn die bleibt ja 1 Minute stehen.

 

Inzwischen habe ich 8 Chars da durch gebracht, habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das man mit ilevel 600+ da besser durch kommt.

Ansonsten hat man ja noch bis ilevel 610 Zeit zu warten


----------



## Tannhauser1 (6. Januar 2015)

Die Frage ist doch, was durch die Feuerprobe abgefragt wird und ich meine jetzt nur bei den DDs. Geprüft wird, ob man in der Lage ist auf Einzel- und Mehrfachziele in kurzer Zeit viel Schaden zu machen. Dafür braucht es natürlich ein wenig Verständnis der Klasse und dies ist ja auch die Hauptaufgabe der DDs. 

 

Was mir persönlich fehlt ist der Test daneben durch kluges Spielen auch am Leben zu bleiben. Also mal sheepen oder blinzeln (als Mage) bzw. kiten oder andere lebenserhaltende Fähigkeiten zu benutzen. Wie die Feuerprobe im Moment ist werden halt die gogogogo Imbadmg DDs abgefragt. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass diese die ersten sind, die im Raid umfallen oder einen  wipe verursachen. Und ein Toter DD macht nunmal auch keinen Schaden. Vielleicht sollte die Feuerprobe dahingehend noch angepasst werden.


----------



## Tomratz (6. Januar 2015)

Die Frage ist doch, was durch die Feuerprobe abgefragt wird und ich meine jetzt nur bei den DDs. Geprüft wird, ob man in der Lage ist auf Einzel- und Mehrfachziele in kurzer Zeit viel Schaden zu machen. Dafür braucht es natürlich ein wenig Verständnis der Klasse und dies ist ja auch die Hauptaufgabe der DDs. 
 
Was mir persönlich fehlt ist der Test daneben durch kluges Spielen auch am Leben zu bleiben. Also mal sheepen oder blinzeln (als Mage) bzw. kiten oder andere lebenserhaltende Fähigkeiten zu benutzen. Wie die Feuerprobe im Moment ist werden halt die gogogogo Imbadmg DDs abgefragt. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass diese die ersten sind, die im Raid umfallen oder einen  wipe verursachen. Und ein Toter DD macht nunmal auch keinen Schaden. Vielleicht sollte die Feuerprobe dahingehend noch angepasst werden.


Das ein gewisses Klassenverständnis dazu gehört ist ja klar. Was Tannhauser anspricht, mit Blinzeln, kiten, sheepen, das wär für mich auch das, was eine Feuerprobe abfragen sollte. Nicht stupides Dmg raushauen.

Andererseits kann ich mir aber z.B. nicht vorstellen dass solche Spezialisten, die da immer behaupten die Feuerprobe natürlich im 1. Try ganz locker gepackt zu haben, dies auch tatsächlich geschafft haben.

Warum behaupte ich sowas? Ganz einfach. Wenn ich die Feuerprobe das erste mal betrete, sagt mir zwar (wie bei allen späteren Versuchen auch) der dicke Panda, mit welchen Mobs ich es zu tun habe und was sie ggfs. können, aber wo welcher Mob rumsteht, wie ich diversen Dingen ausweichen muss, oder wie ich bestimmte Mechaniken (Bern) zu meinen Gunsten nutzen kann, sagt mir das Bärchen nicht.

Ergo muss ich meine Erfahrungen machen, aus gemachten Fehlern lernen und so das "Spiel" lesen und verstehen, was zwangsläufig dazu führt (eine gewisse Bereitschaft zu lernen vorausgesetzt) dass ich mit jedem Versuch besser werde.

Also erzählt mir bitte nicht, ihr habt die Feuerprobe mal lässig im 1. Try gemacht, es sei denn, ihr habt etliche Guides studiert, am besten noch nen Videoguide geschaut (gibt's die?) und seid dann mit Wissensvorsprung in die FP marschiert.

Ich frag mich dabei wer dann mehr Spielverständnis an den Tag gelegt hat; derjenige der sich die FP (vielleicht sogar mühsam) "erarbeitet" hat oder der, der über Guides mehr oder weniger geleeched hat?

Ja, ich hatte ziemliche Probleme mit der Feuerprobe, habe aber keinen Guide gelesen und mir alles selbst angeeignet. Ob ich meine Char gut spiele mag ich nicht zu beurteilen, weiß aber, dass es mit Sicherheit Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten gibt.
Ich lerne jeden Tag und mit jeder Ini dazu.

Seid ihr "Topleute" alle in die WoW Welt gekommen und habt sofort alles beherrscht? Denkt mal drüber nach bevor ihr andere Leute wegen ihrer vermeintlichen Unfähigkeit flamed.


----------



## madmurdock (6. Januar 2015)

Was mir persönlich fehlt ist der Test daneben durch kluges Spielen auch am Leben zu bleiben.
 

Positionierung und Ausweichen wird imo gefordert, zB durch die Bananenwerfer, den Bernkugeln (wnen man getroffen wird, kann man keinen Schaden mehr machen) und halt der Schildmobs. Klar, man könnte noch Voids einführen aus denen man raus müsste, aber  da wären Melees ziemlich im Nachteil. Targetswitches durch die Banshees und der reine DPS Check durch die großen Shas ist auch dabei. Hast du keine Ahnung von deriner Rota und deinen CDs, kriegst du das Ding noch nicht mal auf Gold down.  Ich weiss ja nicht wie viele der Leute hier den Endlosmodus angegangen sind, aber spätestens ab der 21. Welle wird doch recht gut abgefragt, ob man weiß was man tut, oder nicht.

 

Ich kann mir vielleicht auch vorstellen, dass ein paar Leute gefrustet sind mit der Silber Feuerprobe, da sie so erfahren, dass sie ihren schon lange Jahre gespielten Char wohl doch nicht so gut beherrschen wie gedacht und nun dahingehend bestraft werden, dass sie nicht mehr die 5er HCs besuchen dürfen..

 

Ich finde das eher schade, dass erst gar nicht versucht wird es schaffen zu wollen, sondern direkt der Kopf in den Sand gesteckt wird. Ich habe zumindest in den beiden Threads zu dem Thema hier noch keine einzige Anfrage gelesen, was man denn besser machen könnte.


----------



## Derulu (6. Januar 2015)

Darf man eigentlich Idiot hier sagen?

Ich lasse es lieber. 

 

Btw. Nochmal...es geht nicht um zu schwer etc. Es geht darum das sie sinnfrei ist. Was willste denn für ne Hero Inni daraus lernen?

Als Bsp. Wenn ich im Raid oder Dungeon als Zerstörer Hexe mich einer Gruppe von Mobs gegenübersehe (und ich derweil auch noch das Tankpet draussen hab) DANN hab ich was falsch gemacht. Die Feuerprobe impliziert aber was anderes. Das sind Mechaniken die brauchst überhaupt nicht. (Ausser im Solospiel). Du sagst es doch selbst Dmg fahren, darauf kommts an. Also wenn bitte sollte die Feuerprobe an meinem Bsp, folgendes abfordern, denn mehr wirst du meist nicht brauchen: Dmg, Ausweichen, Dmg Dmg usw.

 

Nochmal für dich extra: Die Feuerprobe sagt rein gar nichts über die Raidtauglichkeit erst recht nicht über die Herofähigkeit aus.

 

Ich geb dir voll Recht

"Richtige Zielwahl" (Heiler vor DDs, Zauberer in der Regel vor Melees), CCs auf Heiler oder Zauberklassen/ Unterbrechen von Heil- und Schadenszaubern, richtiges Positionieren, Ausweichen von "gefährlichen" Zaubern, schnelles Wechseln zwischen Gruppen- und Einzelzielschaden mit gelegentlichen Burst-Bedarf, schnelle Zielwechsel... das sind alles genau _die Dinge_ (die in der Feuerprobe auf Silber gefragt wären) die man *NIEMALS NICHT* brauchen wird in HCs oder gar Raids...

Oh...wait....

 



 

Ne, jetzt mal ernsthaft - was sollte denn sonst "getestet" werden als genau das, was da in der Feuerprobe ist? Das sind doch alles genau die Dinge, an denen es oftmals im Gruppenspiel scheitert (jetzt mal ausgenommen die soziale Komponente^^) - das richtige Ziel wählen, schnell zwischen den Zielen wechseln, "gefährliche" Gegner aus dem Spiel nehmen/unterbrechen, im richtigen Moment "bursten", richtig Positionieren, Schadenszaubern ausweichen/unterbrechen/ihren Effekt unter Umständen effizient zum eigenen Vorteil nutzen...


----------



## madmurdock (6. Januar 2015)

Andererseits kann ich mir aber z.B. nicht vorstellen dass solche Spezialisten, die da immer behaupten die Feuerprobe natürlich im 1. Try ganz locker gepackt zu haben, dies auch tatsächlich geschafft haben. 
 

Doch, weil wahnsinnig viel Fehlerpuffer eingebaut ist - selbst die ersten ich sage mal 25 WEllen im Endlosmodus haben Fehlerpuffer, wenn natürlich weit geringer. KA, wie weit es theoretisch möglich ist da zu kommen mit perfektem Gear, aber irgendwann ist da ja durch den HP Push Schluss. 

 

Will damit sagen, dass man trotz ein bis 2 durchgelassener Heals vom Healer den Kram trotzdem schaffen kann.


----------



## Tomratz (6. Januar 2015)

Ich kann mir vielleicht auch vorstellen, dass ein paar Leute gefrustet sind mit der Silber Feuerprobe, da sie so erfahren, dass sie ihren schon lange Jahre gespielten Char wohl doch nicht so gut beherrschen wie gedacht und nun dahingehend bestraft werden, dass sie nicht mehr die 5er HCs besuchen dürfen..
 
Ich finde das eher schade, dass erst gar nicht versucht wird es schaffen zu wollen, sondern direkt der Kopf in den Sand gesteckt wird. Ich habe zumindest in den beiden Threads zu dem Thema hier noch keine einzige Anfrage gelesen, was man denn besser machen könnte.


Zum ersten Absatz: Kann ich mir auch ziemlich gut vorstellen. Wobei sich ja doch jede Klasse im Laufe der Zeit verändert hat und man dann sowieso neues lernen musste, evtl. die Rota komplett verändern musste, lieb gewonnene Fähigkeiten leider nicht mehr zur Verfügung hat. Dazu gibt es auch Spieler, die eine Klasse komplett mit WoD neu angefangen haben (hab ich z.B. bei meiner Hexe gemacht und "pöser" Weise den Charboost genutzt). Das hat es mir persönlich mit der Hexe natürlich schwerer gemacht, da ich das Klassenverständnis noch nicht so verinnerlicht hab. Mit der Magierin hab ich nur deshalb ca. 8 Anläufe gebraucht weil ich teilweise sehr unkonzentriert zu Werke gegangen bin bzw. weil ich (z.B. durch Telefon o.ä.) gestört wurde.

Zum zweiten Absatz: Das ist natürlich eine Entwicklung die sehr schade ist, gleich aufgeben bringt einen überhaupt nicht weiter. Im Gegenteil; gerade durch immer wieder versuchen entdeckt man (so man die Klasse nicht eh schon zu kennen glaubt) den einen oder anderen "Trick" der einen weiterbringt.

Zum letzten Satz im zweiten Absatz: das find ich auch Schade. Allerdings ist es, zumindest in Teilen nachvollziehbar bei der Community in der gleich mit Worten wie "Noob", "l2p", "geh erst mal deine Klasse lernen" um sich geworfen wird, traut man sich halt auch nicht mehr unbedingt, mal ne Frage zu stellen, die einen als solchen "Noob" herausstellt.

Ich hab allerdings auch bisher keinen Ansatz gesehen, wo einer der Imbaroxxor Spieler sich mal dazu herab lässt, den Leuten mit Problemen Lösungsvorschläge zu unterbreiten.

Das mit dem Fehlerpuffer, den Madmurdoc erwähnt gilt für halbwegs gute bis sehr gute Spieler. ein Großteil der Community besteht halt aus Mittelmäßigen Spielern (dazu zähl ich mich auch, gut bin ich noch lange nicht). Leider setzen viel Leute voraus dass alle auf ihrem hohen Niveau spielen und können nicht nachvollziehen dass sich der Durchschnittsspieler mit solchen Sachen schwer tun kann.


----------



## Tannhauser1 (6. Januar 2015)

Positionierung und Ausweichen wird imo gefordert, zB durch die Bananenwerfer, den Bernkugeln (wnen man getroffen wird, kann man keinen Schaden mehr machen) und halt der Schildmobs. Klar, man könnte noch Voids einführen aus denen man raus müsste, aber  da wären Melees ziemlich im Nachteil. Targetswitches durch die Banshees und der reine DPS Check durch die großen Shas ist auch dabei. Hast du keine Ahnung von deriner Rota und deinen CDs, kriegst du das Ding noch nicht mal auf Gold down.  Ich weiss ja nicht wie viele der Leute hier den Endlosmodus angegangen sind, aber spätestens ab der 21. Welle wird doch recht gut abgefragt, ob man weiß was man tut, oder nicht.
 .



Stimmt schon, dass es natürlich auf die Positionierung ankommt. Durch die ablaufende Uhr geht es aber in erster Linie darum nur möglichst schnell viel damage zu machen. Nochmal mir ist klar, dass dies die Aufgabe eines DDs ist.

Mir fehlt einfach was, wenn ich gewisse DD Fähigkeiten, wie etwa sheepen, Zauberraub oder Gegenzauber gar nicht benutzen muss oder dies, weil es Zeit kostet, dazu führt die Feuerprobe nicht zu bestehen. Mal ehrlich, 80 Prozent der Hero Runs wird gar kein CC, Unterbrechen oder sonstiges benutzt. Für mich, wie gesagt nur meine Meinung, gehört dies aber zum DD spielen dazu und macht die Sache interessant, da ein wenig Taktik gefordert ist. Wird alles nur darauf reduziert in maximal Zeit möglichst max damage zu fahren, dann geht für mich was vom Spiel verloren.

Fürs Protokoll, ich halte mich für einen mittelmäßigen Spieler (Hab 7 Versuche für Silber gebraucht und musste umspeccen). ;-), Gold hab ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

Ich habs mir mit dem Schurken viel schwerer vorgestellt, bin da eigentlich durch wie das sprichwörtliche Messer durch die Butter.

Welle 8 Silber hatte ich mit nur einer halben Sekunde Restzeit geschafft, weil ich da auf den in dem Moment falschen Mob los war. Sonst hat mich das fast erschreckt, wie einfach das war, genauso einfach wie mitm Hunter.

 

Das ist nämlich der Punkt. Vor allem der spec spielt eine entscheidende Rolle. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Feuerprobe als Kampfschurke so leicht geschafft hätte. Bin eh lieber als Täuscher unterwegs, wenn ich den Schurken spiele.

Was bzw. bin Combat gewesen.


----------



## madmurdock (7. Januar 2015)

Mir fehlt einfach was, wenn ich gewisse DD Fähigkeiten, wie etwa sheepen, Zauberraub oder Gegenzauber gar nicht benutzen muss oder dies, weil es Zeit kostet, dazu führt die Feuerprobe nicht zu bestehen.
 

Darum gehen ja viele "Pros" hier auch so ab. Man braucht den CC etc für *Silber* noch nicht mal (zumindest nicht akkurat, da der Fail Puffer enorm hoch ist) und viele Leute schaffen es trotzdem nicht und regen sich darüber auf. Daher kommt ja der "Aversion" gegen Leute, die selbst so was einfaches nicht schaffen, so dass man sie nun mal nicht in der Random Gruppe haben möchte. 

 

Lässt sich vielleicht mit dem Sportunterricht der Schule verlgiechen. Keiner will das dicke Kind in seinem Team beim Fußball spielen haben, das den Ball nicht feste und genau treten kann (kein Dmg und Burst), nicht gut dribbeln und laufen kann (Movement, Gefahren ausweichen) und ständig zum falschen Mann passt (der von 2 gedeckt wird) und taktisch unklug spielt (falsche Gegner Rota, fehlender CC). Da kann er ja noch so nett sein, für die 15-60 mins anonyme Random Ini (je nachdem) interessiert das einfach nicht, denn man möchte ja gewinnen (den Boss down kriegen) und dies möglichst effizient.

 

Und btw, für die spätere Modi brauchst du den CC etc auf jeden FAll, aber die werden ja noch nicht mal gefordert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Januar 2015)

Darum gehen ja viele "Pros" hier auch so ab. Man braucht den CC etc für *Silber* noch nicht mal (zumindest nicht akkurat, da der Fail Puffer enorm hoch ist) und viele Leute schaffen es trotzdem nicht und regen sich darüber auf. Daher kommt ja der "Aversion" gegen Leute, die selbst so was einfaches nicht schaffen, so dass man sie nun mal nicht in der Random Gruppe haben möchte. 
 
Lässt sich vielleicht mit dem Sportunterricht der Schule verlgiechen. Keiner will das dicke Kind in seinem Team beim Fußball spielen haben, das den Ball nicht feste und genau treten kann (kein Dmg und Burst), nicht gut dribbeln und laufen kann (Movement, Gefahren ausweichen) und ständig zum falschen Mann passt (der von 2 gedeckt wird) und taktisch unklug spielt (falsche Gegner Rota, fehlender CC). Da kann er ja noch so nett sein, für die 15-60 mins anonyme Random Ini (je nachdem) interessiert das einfach nicht, denn man möchte ja gewinnen (den Boss down kriegen) und dies möglichst effizient.
 
Und btw, für die spätere Modi brauchst du den CC etc auf jeden FAll, aber die werden ja noch nicht mal gefordert. 



Der Punkt ist, dass es ein komplettes Ungleichgewicht zwischen Klassen und Speccs gibt.
Musste als Rogue sowas von hart cc'n und Tasten hämmern. Mein Kollege als Tankbär hat genau eine Taste gedrückt und zwar die für Prankenhieb.

Was hat das jetzt mit Können zu tun?


----------



## madmurdock (7. Januar 2015)

Musste als Rogue sowas von hart cc'n und Tasten hämmern. 
 

Konnte mit dem Rogue keinen großen Unterschied zu anderen feststellen (Wird leider noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr dauern bis alles auf 100 ist, so dass ich leider keine Möglichkeit habe für alle Klassen zu sprechen). Wenn man überfordert ist bei 2 Heals 1 zu blinden und den anderen zu kicken, dann kann man seine Klasse einfach nicht spielen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Januar 2015)

Der CC war nicht das Problem, sondern der Schaden.


----------



## Tomratz (7. Januar 2015)

Darum gehen ja viele "Pros" hier auch so ab. Man braucht den CC etc für *Silber* noch nicht mal (zumindest nicht akkurat, da der Fail Puffer enorm hoch ist) und viele Leute schaffen es trotzdem nicht und regen sich darüber auf. Daher kommt ja der "Aversion" gegen Leute, die selbst so was einfaches nicht schaffen, so dass man sie nun mal nicht in der Random Gruppe haben möchte. 

 

Lässt sich vielleicht mit dem Sportunterricht der Schule verlgiechen. Keiner will das dicke Kind in seinem Team beim Fußball spielen haben, das den Ball nicht feste und genau treten kann (kein Dmg und Burst), nicht gut dribbeln und laufen kann (Movement, Gefahren ausweichen) und ständig zum falschen Mann passt (der von 2 gedeckt wird) und taktisch unklug spielt (falsche Gegner Rota, fehlender CC). Da kann er ja noch so nett sein, für die 15-60 mins anonyme Random Ini (je nachdem) interessiert das einfach nicht, denn man möchte ja gewinnen (den Boss down kriegen) und dies möglichst effizient.

 

*Und btw, für die spätere Modi brauchst du den CC etc auf jeden FAll, aber die werden ja noch nicht mal gefordert*. 

 

 

 

Deshalb hab ich mich Vorgestern tierisch gefreut als ich in Grimmgleisdepot im Zug bei jeder Mobgruppe jeweils einen sheepen durfte.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Januar 2015)

Der CC war nicht das Problem, sondern der Schaden.

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Der Schurke ist zwar sowieso nicht mein Spezialgebiet bei den DD´s, aber ich habe auch mal einen hochgelevelt (0-89) zu Pandariazeiten dann von 80 bis 89. Und eben genau bis L89 und dann wollte ich nicht mehr. Der hat sich damals so was von zäh gespielt wie keine andere Klasse. Ich denke auch, dass sich daran nichts geändert hat. Jedenfalls habe ich den seit damals nicht mehr angefasst und der steht immer noch irgendwo in der Walachei rum.  Irgendwann drücke ich einfach auf den "löschen-Button" und habe endlich mal wieder ein Slot frei.^^


----------



## Siriso (8. Januar 2015)

Ich hab die Feuerprobe "Silber" nun mit nem Meucheln-Schurken und nem Zerstörungs-Hexer (Gebrechen hab ich es iwann aufgegeben) geschafft.

 

Hat zwar beides seine paar Trys gedauert, was ich aber ok fand, so hatte man wenigstens ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis, als man es dann packte.

 

Das Problem war, für mich, nicht der Dmg oder das Klassenverständnis, sondern einfach das man die einzelnen Phasen nicht kannte oder nicht routiniert genug war. Soblad man die Mechaniken kannte und wusste das man sowas wie die "Bernkugeln" auch für sich nutzen kann  war es kein Problem mehr. Einen CC hab ich in beiden Fällen für silber nicht gebraucht, das haben besagte "bernkugeln" erledigt. ^^

 

Als nächstes werde ich sie wohl mit nem Frost-DK machen, sollte ziemlich einfach werden und dann werde ich mich auch mal an die Tank-Feuerprobe wagen.


----------



## madmurdock (10. Januar 2015)

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Der Schurke ist zwar sowieso nicht mein Spezialgebie 
 

Bitte? Du hast 1. weder Klassenverständnis 2. nur subjektive Erfahrungen ohne TC Sheets etc und 3. hast die Klasse seit Jahren nicht gespielt und erlaubst dir tatsächlich eine Meinung darüber? 

 

Wie sogut wie bei jeder Klasse wurden 1 bis mehrere Skills gelöscht bzw auf passiv gesetzt. ZB ist Zerhäckseln beim Schurken nun passiv und muss nicht immer mühselig per Kombopunkte aufgebaut werden bzw durch einen anderen Spell aufrecht erhalten/erneuert werden. Was das zB beim einfachen Questen an Vereinfachung darstelltt, dürfte klar sein. War es bei Bosskämpfen größtenteils egal durch den passiven Erneuerungsspell, bestand aber immer noch die Chance den potentiellen Ablauf der Fähigkeit nicht mitgekriegt zu haben, was natürlich zu einem DPS Loss im 2stelligen Prozent-Bereich führte.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Januar 2015)

Bitte? Du hast 1. weder Klassenverständnis 2. nur subjektive Erfahrungen ohne TC Sheets etc und 3. hast die Klasse seit Jahren nicht gespielt und erlaubst dir tatsächlich eine Meinung darüber? 
 
Wie sogut wie bei jeder Klasse wurden 1 bis mehrere Skills gelöscht bzw auf passiv gesetzt. ZB ist Zerhäckseln beim Schurken nun passiv und muss nicht immer mühselig per Kombopunkte aufgebaut werden bzw durch einen anderen Spell aufrecht erhalten/erneuert werden. Was das zB beim einfachen Questen an Vereinfachung darstelltt, dürfte klar sein. War es bei Bosskämpfen größtenteils egal durch den passiven Erneuerungsspell, bestand aber immer noch die Chance den potentiellen Ablauf der Fähigkeit nicht mitgekriegt zu haben, was natürlich zu einem DPS Loss im 2stelligen Prozent-Bereich führte.


Unterstellst anderen fehlendes Klassenverständnis und behauptest aber das Slice & Dice passiv beim Schurken wäre. Der Schurke hat mehr als nur den Meuchelnspecc.


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2015)

Unterstellst anderen fehlendes Klassenverständnis

 

 

DAS war Sarkasmus/Ironie


----------



## madmurdock (10. Januar 2015)

Unterstellst anderen fehlendes Klassenverständnis und behauptest aber das Slice & Dice passiv beim Schurken wäre. Der Schurke hat mehr als nur den Meuchelnspecc.

Es wurde oben von Meucheln gesprochen. Aber generell, es will mri doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft jemand weis machen wollen, dass die Klassen seit WoD schwieriger zu spielen sind als zu anderen Addons?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Januar 2015)

Es wurde oben von Meucheln gesprochen. Aber generell, es will mri doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft jemand weis machen wollen, dass die Klassen seit WoD schwieriger zu spielen sind als zu anderen Addons? 



Behaupte mal doch. Bei Combat alles richtug zu timen ist nicht so leicht, insbesondere mit den CD und dem 30% mehr Dmg Buff. Klar kannste Combat stumpf durchholzen nur wird da nicht so viel bei rumkommen.

Aber ne Diskussion ist eh sinnfrei, du bist super gut, wir sind einfach nur zu blöd.


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2015)

Behaupte mal doch. Bei Combat alles richtug zu timen ist nicht so leicht, insbesondere mit den CD und dem 30% mehr Dmg Buff. Klar kannste Combat stumpf durchholzen nur wird da nicht so viel bei rumkommen.

 

 

Stell sich noch die Frage: war Combat zu MoP, zu cataclysm, zu WotLk, zu BC, zu Classic wirklich einfacher?


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Januar 2015)

Bitte? Du hast 1. weder Klassenverständnis 2. nur subjektive Erfahrungen ohne TC Sheets etc und 3. hast die Klasse seit Jahren nicht gespielt und erlaubst dir tatsächlich eine Meinung darüber? 

Klar warum nicht? Gewisse Grundkenntnisse habe ich aber mit jeder Klasse gesammelt. Und der Schurke machte kaum Schaden in der Levelphase und ist am meisten über die Klinge gesprungen. Warum soll ich also nicht schreiben, dass er sich sehr Zäh spielt?

 

Auf was ich ihn mal geskillt hatte, weis ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr. Das dürfte jetzt schon zwei Jahre her sein. Und auch wenn ich den vielleicht nicht perfekt beherrscht habe, hat der gefüllt nicht mal 50% des Schadens von anderen Klassen gemacht. Und wenn andere schon schreiben (nicht nur hier im Forum), dass der Schaden stark nachgelassen hat(te), dann wird daran schon was dran sein.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Januar 2015)

Aber generell, es will mri doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft jemand weis machen wollen, dass die Klassen seit WoD schwieriger zu spielen sind als zu anderen Addons? 

Doch!

Bei einigen Klassen habe ich ein völlig neues Spielgefühl.

Gut ich hatte zwar auch ne längere WoW Pause gehabt - aber z.B. habe ich derzeit teils massive Probleme mit meinem Frostmagier.

Der wird teilweise einfach nur so überrannt (und nicht nur weil er n Gnom ist), was ich in all den Jahren zuvor nicht gehabt habe.

 

Bei meinem Schurken sieht es da irgendwie deutlich besser aus.

Mit ihm komme ich wesentlich besser zurecht, ich meine,  in Draenor sogar besser als zuvor.

 

Ich denke, es gab sehr viele Änderungen an den Klassen (sieht man ja auch in den Patchnotes), was wieder Gewöhnung und Austesten bedeutet.

Denke, da wird bzw. mußtesich jeder erst mal etwas umstellen müssen.

 

Was mir beim Durchlesen des Thread hier gerade überhaupt nicht gefällt, ist Dein Progetue, _Madirgendwas_!

Schon teils unverschämt, mit welcher Arroganz Du anderen Spielern begegnest.

Leider ist das aber kein Einzelfall, wie man ingame in den Chats so lesen kann.

 

leider

 

Aber die Bezeichnung "Failpuffer" ... omg ... dieser Quatsch bringt wieder mal so richtig zum lachen ... thx 

 

@ Sozi *+1*


----------



## Nisbo (10. Januar 2015)

Also mit dem Schurken kann man durchaus überleben wenn man Gesundung nutzt, die Stuns nutzt und im Notfall auch das Verschwinden. Kampfbereitschaft usw genau wie den Mantel.

Wenn man jetzt 20 Mobs pullt verreckt man das ist klar aber bei nur einem Mob kann man so fast alles killen mit den ganzen Stuns.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Januar 2015)

Den Schurken habe ich übrigens nur für das öffnen von Kisten gelevelt^^ Mehr wollte damit sowieso nicht machen. Aber wie gesagt , auch mit weniger (nicht ohne) Klassenverständnis, kann ich es mir schon erlauben zu sagen, dass der Schurke nicht mehr das ist, was er mal war. Davon abgesehen, bekommt fast jede Klasse mal irgendwo ihr Fett weg. Mal war der Hexer ganz vorne im Schaden austeilen, mal war es der Jäger und aktuell ist wohl der Arkan-Mage ganz vorne anzutreffen. Und so wie die ersten Plätze ständig wechseln, ist es am anderen Ende auch so. Und weit vorne ist der Schurke auch nicht anzutreffen. Bei Random-Inis würde ich sogar behaupten, dass diese Klasse auch deutlich weniger gespielt wird als früher. Kann Zufall sein, aber in den Random-Gruppen ist vielleicht in einer von 5 Gruppen mal ein Schurke dabei. Das war früher anders.


----------



## Tannhauser1 (11. Januar 2015)

Deshalb hab ich mich Vorgestern tierisch gefreut als ich in Grimmgleisdepot im Zug bei jeder Mobgruppe jeweils einen sheepen durfte.


Hatte neulich nen Tank in der Hero, welcher tatsächlich Zeichen gesetzt hat (Mond für Schaf) und CC eingefordert hat. Gab so ein wohlig warmes BC Feeling. War mal wieder ein schönes Gefühl und ein entspannter Run. Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Januar 2015)

Den Schurken habe ich übrigens nur für das öffnen von Kisten gelevelt^^ Mehr wollte damit sowieso nicht machen. Aber wie gesagt , auch mit weniger (nicht ohne) Klassenverständnis, kann ich es mir schon erlauben zu sagen, dass der Schurke nicht mehr das ist, was er mal war. Davon abgesehen, bekommt fast jede Klasse mal irgendwo ihr Fett weg. Mal war der Hexer ganz vorne im Schaden austeilen, mal war es der Jäger und aktuell ist wohl der Arkan-Mage ganz vorne anzutreffen. Und so wie die ersten Plätze ständig wechseln, ist es am anderen Ende auch so. Und weit vorne ist der Schurke auch nicht anzutreffen. Bei Random-Inis würde ich sogar behaupten, dass diese Klasse auch deutlich weniger gespielt wird als früher. Kann Zufall sein, aber in den Random-Gruppen ist vielleicht in einer von 5 Gruppen mal ein Schurke dabei. Das war früher anders.



Das Problem ist die schlechte Skalierung mit dem Gear.
Falls ich random gehe bin ich immer der einzige Rogue. Auch in 25ern. Will nicht rumheulen das Schurke noch n Buff braucht. Aber das 630-640 Magier/Hunter den Gleichen oder MEHR Schaden machen als ein korrekt gespielter 660 Rogue muss ich nicht verstehen. 
PvP lass ich mal ganz außen vor, an der Stelle nochmal danke an Blizzard für's entfernen von Zerlegen. Wir taugen nur noch für etwas CC und zum nerven. Noch nie war das Balancing so mies wie in WoD. 

Auch wenn sich das jetzt wie ein Motzpost liest, das ist es nicht. Es ist reines Unverständnis und die Frage nachdem warum das Balancing so verflucht schlecht ist. Mag ja sein das der Schurke mit 691 Gear alles wegpimmelt, aber auf allen Spielstufen sollte ein Gleichgewicht herrschen.


----------



## Tomratz (13. Januar 2015)

Hatte neulich nen Tank in der Hero, welcher tatsächlich Zeichen gesetzt hat (Mond für Schaf) und CC eingefordert hat. Gab so ein wohlig warmes BC Feeling. War mal wieder ein schönes Gefühl und ein entspannter Run. Bitte mehr davon.

 

Ging mir genau so. Allerdings in der aktuellen lfr Ausgabe war davon leider gar nix mehr vorhanden  , stures draufbolzen. Mag ja im lfr auch tatsächlich ausreichen, aber dann kommt man halt in Hero inis wo die Randoms genau so drauf holzen und dann nach nem selbstverschuldeten Wipe (weil sie alles zusammengezogen haben) laut flamend die Gruppe verlassen.

 

Und bevor jetzt wieder jemand flamed: Ja, ich empfinde die Heros schwieriger als lfr, lfr ist nur noch ein Witz.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Ging mir genau so. Allerdings in der aktuellen lfr Ausgabe war davon leider gar nix mehr vorhanden  , stures draufbolzen. Mag ja im lfr auch tatsächlich ausreichen, aber dann kommt man halt in Hero inis wo die Randoms genau so drauf holzen und dann nach nem selbstverschuldeten Wipe (weil sie alles zusammengezogen haben) laut flamend die Gruppe verlassen.

 

Und bevor jetzt wieder jemand flamed: Ja, ich empfinde die Heros schwieriger als lfr, lfr ist nur noch ein Witz.

Die Heros sind auch schwieriger. <:


----------



## Derulu (13. Januar 2015)

Die Heros sind auch schwieriger. <:



Und das ist auch volle Absicht, denn sie sind nicht mehr wie in MoP dem LfR vorgeschalten, sondern sollen eine Alternative für ihn sein, für die Leute, die nicht Zielgruppe des LfR sind


----------



## NurNeEule (13. Januar 2015)

Die Heros sind auch schwieriger. <:

Es ist noch viel Absurder...

 

zb die Obere Schwarzfelsspitze  Hero Ini ist als Heiler echt "Pain in the Ass"... da Heil ich doch lieber die erste erste Hälfte von Hochfels non Hero Raid, das ist more easy.


----------



## eMJay (13. Januar 2015)

Es ist zu einfach und Leute heulen rum es ist "schwerer".... und die Leute heulen rum.... Ich sage bewusst "schwerer" weil es nur etwas anspruchsvoller geworden ist. 

 


Es ist noch viel Absurder...

 

zb die Obere Schwarzfelsspitze  Hero Ini ist als Heiler echt "Pain in the Ass"... da Heil ich doch lieber die erste erste Hälfte von Hochfels non Hero Raid, das ist more easy.

Ist in meinen Augen genau die richtige Schwierigkeit Stufe. Und wenn die Leute da sterben bist du nicht schuld... sondern die selber weil die sich nicht bewegen können.


----------



## NurNeEule (13. Januar 2015)

Es ist zu einfach und Leute heulen rum es ist "schwerer".... und die Leute heulen rum.... Ich sage bewusst "schwerer" weil es nur etwas anspruchsvoller geworden ist. 

 

Ist in meinen Augen genau die richtige Schwierigkeit Stufe. Und wenn die Leute da sterben bist du nicht schuld... sondern die selber weil die sich nicht bewegen können. 

Leider ist der Heiler der der da rotiert und sich noch den Flame abholt 

 

Und das Prob sind eher die Leute die schon die nächsten zwei Mob Gruppen ziehen, oder gar schon den Boss pullen eh der letzte Mob tot ist.... davon den Heiler sein Mana reggen zu lassen ganz zu schweigen....  ich lass so Leute nach dem ersten Boss stehen und wenns mich max Anpisselt Instant...


----------



## eMJay (13. Januar 2015)

Ich spiele als Mainchar einen Schami Heal.

Ich weiß wie es ist. 

Ich lasse die auch mal sterben wenn es mir zublöd wird. Wurde deshalb noch nicht gekickt. Vor allem wenn Ads nicht gemacht werden oder Casts durch gehen die den Boss-Kampf extrem in die Länge ziehen. 

Schreib dann:

So diesmal wird bitte unterbrochen. Oder was halt falsch war....

 

und ohhh der Boss liegt.....


----------



## Tomratz (13. Januar 2015)

Die Heros sind auch schwieriger. <:

 

Bin da durchaus bei Euch.

 

Was ich mit meinem Post ausdrücken wollte ist, dass viele in den LfR rennen, dort von anderen Leuten, die entsprechend equipped sind (von mir aus auch insgesamt besser spielen können) und eben alles mögliche zusammen ziehen und wegbomben, "lernen" und anschließend in den Heros, die in anderen Addons eben *vor* lfR kamen dann meinen, sie könnten so weiter machen -> wipe -> flamewar -> leave.

 

Ich freu mir jedes mal n zweites Loch in den A.... wenn ich plötzlich über irgendwelchen Mobs so "seltsame" Symbole auftauchen sehe wie einen Mond, einen Stern, ein Kreuz.... Leider ist dann meistens ein OGOGOG-Schreier dabei, der die Mobs prompt aus dem CC rausholt.


----------



## Tannhauser1 (13. Januar 2015)

Was ich mit meinem Post ausdrücken wollte ist, dass viele in den LfR rennen, dort von anderen Leuten, die entsprechend equipped sind (von mir aus auch insgesamt besser spielen können) und eben alles mögliche zusammen ziehen und wegbomben, "lernen" und anschließend in den Heros, die in anderen Addons eben vor lfR kamen dann meinen, sie könnten so weiter machen -> wipe -> flamewar -> leave. Ich freu mir jedes mal n zweites Loch in den A.... wenn ich plötzlich über irgendwelchen Mobs so "seltsame" Symbole auftauchen sehe wie einen Mond, einen Stern, ein Kreuz.... Leider ist dann meistens ein OGOGOG-Schreier dabei, der die Mobs prompt aus dem CC rausholt. 
 

Und genau diese Auffassung wird hier in ganz vielen Threads und Posts vertreten. Die Spieler werden durch LFR (da LFR besseres Equip bringt als Hero Instanzen und deshalb die meisten nur noch LFR gehen und keine Heros mehr) sowie die Feuerprobe, bei welcher zumindest für Silber stupider Damage Output gefordert wird (auf das bischen Movement wegen den Bernkugeln will ich mal nicht eingehen), dazu gebracht, dass ein Spielstil gefördert wird, welcher hier im Forum dann mit durchrushen oder GoGoGo beschrieben wird. Zeichen setzen .... kostet Zeit ... machen wir nicht. CC .... Kostet Zeit .... machen wir nicht. Heiler braucht Mana .... kostet Zeit ... machen wir nicht. DD fährt nicht genug Damage .... kostet Zeit ... wird gekickt. Gruppe wiped ... kostet Zeit ... leave Gruppe.

 

Ich spiele selbst auch einen Tank und dort wird man sowohl in Hero Instanzen als auch im LFR übel angepflaumt, wenn man es wagt Zeichen zu setzen oder abwartet bis eine Pat vorbei kommt oder im Immergrünen Flor bspw. nicht die Abkürzungen nimmt. Schon klar, man kann auch mit einer Gildengruppe gehen aber was ist dann der Zweck des LFR? Generell führt dies für mich dazu, dass der gemeinsame Spielspass teilweise verloren geht. Das gute Gefühl gemeinsam etwas erreicht zu haben ist einfach nicht vorhanden, wenn ohne Überlegung und Zusammenspiel einfach alles nur umgebombt wird. Ausserdem ist es dann für neue Spieler, die alten Content nicht gewohnt sind, schwierig die Umstellung in höhere Schwierigkeiten zu verstehen, da bislang ja alles einfach war.

 

LVL Aufwertung Stufe 90, Check

Leveln auf 100 geht in 2 -3 Wochen Check

Durch Anhängermissionen, LFR, AH und Berufe Ausrüstung auf Itemleven > 630 in ein paar Wochen Check

 

Wenn dass die bisherigen Erfahrungen sind, ist es nicht einfach zu verstehen, dass man auch 2-3mal wipen kann oder es eventuell länger dauert, bis ein boss im Non LFR Raid liegt.


----------



## Tidra-on (18. Februar 2015)

Also...nun kram ich mal den Thread wieder hervor. Denn...(Applaus erwarte^^)...nu hab ich sie doch endlich mal geschafft mit meiner Destro Hexe. Dafür benötigte es allerdings Ilev 640 und konsequente Temposkillung, zudem alles max an bufffood und tränken (btw. ist obwohl in diversen videoguides der wichtel bevorzugt wird für mich der beobachter deutlich praktikabler, alleine zwecks heal unterbrechung, das war nämlich meist der casus kanckus^^). Jetzt geh ich so die ersten Heros und denk mir...WOZU der schmarren?...Die sind jetzt entgegen dem was ich gelesen hab auch nicht wirklich schwerer. Gut hin und wieder is ein wenig mehr Absprache nötig als Non Hero. Aber nen Sinn macht die Feuerprobe dadurch immer noch nicht.

 

Btw. Ich hasse den immergrünen Flor. Nicht weil die Ini scheisse ist, sondern weil jeder ständig abkürzen will und man dann ja selbst mitmuss. DAS NERVT. Herrgott dann dauerts 5 Minuten länger. Versteh immer das Problem nicht. Und wehe es kommt mal zu nem Wipe, und irwer pullt durch die scheiss Abkürzerei ne Mobgruppe....Dann doch lieber mehr Dungeons ala Depot heute oder Managruft zb früher....wos nix abzukürzen gibt. Wobei ich auch mal dazusagen muss, das sie dadurch das Trash im Gegensatz zu BC/WOLTK...fast gefühlt null abwirft, es den Spielern aber auch dementsprechend schwer/bzw leicht machen.


----------



## justblue (18. Februar 2015)

Im Gegensatz zum Release von WoD rennen in den 5er-Instanzen teilweise schon vollkommen überequippte Leute herum. Kein Wunder, dass es einem da nicht so schwer vorkommt. Als letztens in der Mine bei einem Boss schon ziemlich früh sämtliche DDs down waren, haben ihn eben Tank und Heiler zu zweit runtergespielt.

Gz zur Feuerprobe! ;-)


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2015)

Feuerprobe hat sich inzwischen eh erübrigt wenn man den Legendären Ring nicht braucht ^^

 

Gear via Ashran oder billige 640er items oder Garnison

 

Dann lfr


----------



## Tannhauser1 (18. Februar 2015)

GZ zur Feuerprobe. Ist wohl tatsächlich auch sehr klassenabhängig, wie einfach oder schwierig die Feuerprobe ist. Während ich mit meinen Krieger die Schutzprobe (Silber) mit einem Finger und nebenher Kaffee trinken und Zeitung lesen machen konnte, hat es beim Magier (Silber) mehrere Versuche gebraucht. Die Schadensprüfung (Silber) schaffe ich mit dem Krieger (Itemlvl 651) immer noch nicht. Weder in Furor (allerdings mit Tankasurüstung) noch in der Gladiatorenhaltung.

 

Bin für Tipps zum Schadenskrieger und der Feuerprobe übrigens sehr dankbar. Schiebe mittlerweile echt Frust deswegen.


----------



## Tidra-on (18. Februar 2015)

Feuerprobe hat sich inzwischen eh erübrigt wenn man den Legendären Ring nicht braucht ^^

 

Gear via Ashran oder billige 640er items oder Garnison

 

Dann lfr 

 

Naja...wenn ich dann schon die wenigen Inhalte sehen will und erfolge haben möchte, gehts nicht ohne. Das das Gesamtkonzept bisserl mit der Skalierung der Items und Reihenfolge der Inis/SZs/Missionen ausm Ruder gelaufen ist bestreitet eigentlich heute ausser Blizz (naja vielleicht noch Derulu^^) glaub ich niemand mehr.

 

Mit der strikten Einhaltung der eigentlich normalen Reihenfolge...nhc ini, heroic ini, lfr...dann wie gehabt aufsteigend...wäre auch wod sinnvoller gewesen...ab und an per missis ein epic ist ok, da man eh nur 3 teile aus der berufsherstellung anlegen kann...was mich ärgert ist halt, das ich feuerprobe (wenn ich das ergebnis der hero inis sehe...) komplett nur für die gasthausquests und die legendary brauch...ansonsten sind die sinnfrei...da können die den schwierigkeitsgrad noch so anziehen...wozu wenn man stellenweise mit bestimmten klassen eh überequippt rein muss

 

Übrigens danke für die GZs


----------



## belord (19. Februar 2015)

Eins sollte Bewusst sein wenn man mehr als 3  Hergestellte Teile anlegen könnte wären nhc Raid überflüssig HC Raid  auch. Ich kann meine Werte erwürfel welche ich dringend brauche muss nicht auf Loot warten der vielleicht nie Drop. Das Geschrei möchte ich dann aber nach so ca 4 Woche Hören.

 

Boah ist ja alles so leicht!!!

Boah wieso hast du nicht nicht alles auf gewertetet !!!

Blizzard bekommt nix hin!!!!

Ich Kündige mein Acc!!!

 

OH mom da sind wir ja schon.

 

Die Feuerprobe ist von Blizzard eingeführt worden um die Spieler vorzubereiten leider sind die den Weg nicht bis zu Ende gegangen und haben sie Pflicht den für lfr. Oh mom der soll ja nur eine Story weiterführen und nicht als Ausrüster dienen.


----------



## Nisbo (20. Februar 2015)

Naja mit genug Gold ist doch auch jetzt schon alles überflüssig, Waffe Schmuck herstellen und auf max aufwerten, den Rest aus den Random Drops aus dem AH auswählen oder halt mit Ashran auffüllen, innerhalb eines Tages hast Du dann ca 660 als Ilevel, also was ändert es ? Nichts nur das es für einen selber teurer ist das man die RDM Drops kaufen muss.


----------



## justblue (20. Februar 2015)

Da muss ich teilweise zustimmen. Ich bin oft in organisierten Gruppen unterwegs und finde manchmal vor lauter Trash Farm Gruppen keinen vernünftigen Raid mehr, der auch tatsächlich Bosse umhauen möchte. Mal ganz abgesehen von den Komikern, die sich nur selbst ziehen lassen wollen und GS und AV Anforderungen stellen, die sie selbst nicht annähernd erfüllen. Aber ich schweife ab....


----------



## LoveThisGame (21. Februar 2015)

Im Gegensatz zum Release von WoD rennen in den 5er-Instanzen teilweise schon vollkommen überequippte Leute herum. Kein Wunder, dass es einem da nicht so schwer vorkommt. Als letztens in der Mine bei einem Boss schon ziemlich früh sämtliche DDs down waren, haben ihn eben Tank und Heiler zu zweit runtergespielt. 
 

Das ging schon zum Release bei Roltall als Tank solo ab 45%!

Der Selfheal ist einfach viel zu extrem, das hat nichts mit dem inzwischen deutlich besseren Gear zu tun. Ok, mit dem besseren Gear ist es natürlich noch einfacher.

 

 Die Feuerprobe ist von Blizzard eingeführt worden um die Spieler vorzubereiten leider sind die den Weg nicht bis zu Ende gegangen und haben sie Pflicht den für lfr. Oh mom der soll ja nur eine Story weiterführen und nicht als Ausrüster dienen. 
 

Das ist ja das heuchlerische daran, einerseits die schwächeren Spieler aus den HC Dungeons heraushalten und andererseits im LFR das bessere Gear verteilen. Man muss sich dann auch nicht über die Übertrieben GS und AV Anforderungen wundern wenn Hinz und Kunz fürs nichts tun 650+ zusammenbekommt und damit dann irgendwo zwischen 5-10K DPS macht.

 

Es ist eben alles egal Hauptsache die Gewinne stimmen um was anderes geht es ja nicht, der Unterschied zur Vergangenheit ist eben nur das man es heute gar nicht mehr versucht zu verschleiern.


----------



## Buttersack (25. April 2015)

Das ging schon zum Release bei Roltall als Tank solo ab 45%!

Der Selfheal ist einfach viel zu extrem, das hat nichts mit dem inzwischen deutlich besseren Gear zu tun. Ok, mit dem besseren Gear ist es natürlich noch einfacher.

 

 

 

 

Das ist ja das heuchlerische daran, einerseits die schwächeren Spieler aus den HC Dungeons heraushalten und andererseits im LFR das bessere Gear verteilen. Man muss sich dann auch nicht über die Übertrieben GS und AV Anforderungen wundern wenn Hinz und Kunz fürs nichts tun 650+ zusammenbekommt und damit dann irgendwo zwischen 5-10K DPS macht.

 

Es ist eben alles egal Hauptsache die Gewinne stimmen um was anderes geht es ja nicht, der Unterschied zur Vergangenheit ist eben nur das man es heute gar nicht mehr versucht zu verschleiern.

 

 

 

 

Immer wenn man von dir liest, hetzt Du über WoW. Dann spiele es doch einfach nicht. Was läuft denn falsch bei Dir?

 

(So wie ich übrigens   )


----------



## NurNeEule (5. Mai 2015)

Nach nem halben Jahr mit einem anderem Druiden Heiler Feuerprobe Silber gemacht.

Dank den kaufbaren bzw herstellbaren 665-685 Teilen (Char auf 100 und grosses AH Shopen) mit GS 660!!!  rein,

und die Sache Beiläufig erledigt, hatte schon Luft angehalten.

Da scheint nichts mit dem Equip zu skalieren


----------

